# OOC - Krauss' Age of Worms Adventure Path [Full]



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 12, 2005)

I believe that my schedule can allow for (at least) one more PBP game, and the new Adventure Path in Dungeon magazine (Age of Worms) looks like it's going to be a blast to run. I've gotta go for it!

I'm looking for five 1st level PCs. I'm planning to leave this thread open for at least four days (possibly more), so this won't be a first-come, first-served submission process. PBP experience is not required for this campaign, but regular posting is very important. I'll be considering creative ideas and party balance in making my decisions. This is a Greyhawk campaign, but no familiarity beyond the info in the PHB is necessary.

Please submit a brief character concept (two-three paragraphs max) that includes the following: Race/class at first level; tentative thoughts on how you might wish to advance with future level-ups, including thoughts on Prestige Classes if any (these ideas will not commit you for any future decisions, but just give me an idea of where you might be going with your character); physical description and personality. Please do NOT submit a character background (except perhaps in the most general of terms), as this will be a collaborative process once the play group has been formed (characters' relationships with each other and with the inhabitants of the village of Diamond Lake will be important for kicking off the adventure).

Sources: I will consider virtually any material from WOTC published sources (although I may need you to provide me with details, as I don't own all the books). Material from third-party sources and variant rules from Unearthed Arcana may also be available, approved on a case-by-case basis. 

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to give a shout.

Looking forward....
Krauss, the Baron Heinz von Espy.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2005)

*Alexi, Warmage in hiding*

Sounds interesting.

I have seen this campaign being started here once or twice already, so it surely must be fun. 

More to follow...

_Concept:_ An exceptional young woman trying to break out and move away from Diamond Lake. Except for her smarts and charms and a few skills she picked up in her youth, the orphaned Alexi has not much to guide her way yet, but soon enough she will discover, that there is more hidden inside her. The nightly prayers to the god of roads, that she will make her way out into the world, just increase her urge to get away. And the growing anger about her situation eventually unleashes in the form of destructive arcane energy, revealing her true power.

_Race/Class:_ I'm currently thinking about starting out as Human Paragon heading for Warmage (at 2nd level). No idea yet about prestige classes, maybe Fatespinner. At 1st level, Alexi would play more like a Rogue, with a pretty decent amount of skills.

_Appearance:_ Alexi has a striking presence and she is fairly attractive, even with the usual dirt stains on her tanned skin and clothing. She is 5' 8" tall, weighing 125 lbs., and has shoulder-long, curly black hair and blue-grey eyes.

_Personality:_ Naturally curious and completely annoyed by being forced to live in this rough town, Alexi still won't do anything to earn the money to get out. While she isn't the most benevolent of the town's inhabitants, she also isn't among the meaner ones. Being an underdog herself, she has a certain affection for the poor and tries to help them, if she can. Alexi isn't altruistic, however, and her primary allegiance is to herself still.

_Statblock:_

[SBLOCK]*Alexi*
*Female Oeridian, 1st-Level Human Paragon*
*Medium Humanoid (Human)*

*Hit Dice:* 1d8 (8 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 15 (+2 Dex, +3 armor), touch 12, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/-1
*Attack:* Light Crossbow +2 ranged (1d8/19-20)
*Full Attack:* Light Crossbow +2 ranged (1d8/19-20)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Adaptive Learning (Use Magic Device)
*Saves:* Fort +0, Ref +2, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 15
*Skills:* Bluff¹ +5(3), Diplomacy¹ +5(3), Gather Information +3(1), Hide¹* +6(4), Knowledge (local) +4(1), Listen¹ +5(3), Move Silently¹* +6(4), Profession (gambler) +4(2), Search¹ +3(0), Sense Motive¹ +5(3), Sleight of Hand¹* +6(4), Spot¹ +5(3), Use Magic Device¹ +3(1); ¹ Human Paragon Class Skill, * Armor Check Penalty -1
*Feats:* Able Learner, Martial Weapon Proficiency (shortbow), Point Blank Shot
*Alignment:* Neutral

Alexi stands 5 feet 8 inches tall and weighs 125 pounds. She is 19 years old, has shoulder-long, curly black hair, usually swept over one of her blue-grey eyes, and her skin has a light tan. Despite the usual dirt stains on her skin and clothing, Alexi is fairly attractive; her good looks being further enhanced by her striking presence.

Alexi speaks Common, Giant, Gnome and Halfling.

*Equipment:* Light Crossbow, 20 Crossbow Bolts, Studded Leather Armor, Traveler's Outfit, Backpack, Bedroll, Winter Blanket, Scroll Case, Belt Pouch, Waterskin, Wooden Holy Symbol of Fharlanghn, Moonstone (30 gp); 1 gp, 4 sp, 0 cp.

*Background:* <background>[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 12, 2005)

*Diamond Lake*

This post will contain information about the starting backdrop for the adventure....the mining town of Diamond Lake. The post will grow over time, as more information gets revealed, so check back! For now, here's a little something to whet the appetite. (Now contained within spoiler boxes, for the sake of length.)

------------------------------------------------------------------

INTODUCTION

[sblock]
At the perfumed arcade known as the Emporium, Governor-Mayor Lanod Neff rubs shoulders with common laborers awaiting an appointment in the Veiled Corridor. In an adjoining antechamber, snakes and exotic dancers gyre to a sonorous weave of cymbals and seductive pipes. A floor below, a gaggle of grasping miners presses against the windowed door of a darkened cell, impatient for a glimpse of a two-headed calf.

Out in the street, a gang of rough miners screams obscenities at a crumpled halfling, kicking it as if scrambling for a ball. Their drunken laughter echoes off shuttered windows and bolted doors.

In a tower-flanked fortress across the shadowy square, filthy men with nothing to lose shout hymns to St. Cuthbert, clutching to their idealism and principles like cornered animals. Their wild-eyed chief minister smiles as he draws a cat-o-nine-tails across his bare back, awash in their adulation and the spirit of his god.

But it’s just another night in Diamond Lake.

The Age of Worms Adventure Path opens in the small mining town of Diamond Lake, where desperate folk toil in lightless depths for a pittance while corrupt mine managers live in relative largesse, ruthlessly scheming to undermine one another and protect their piece of the action. Most residents of Diamond Lake can be categorized into two groups: those with nowhere else to turn and those who have come to exploit them.

A garrison of sixty militia soldiers stands ready to defend the mines from bandits and rogue humanoids in the local forests. Rival cults share the same flock of potential converts only because the timing is not yet for outright warfare. They muster their forces for the coming battle. Things are not safe in Diamond Lake, and a right-thinking person would have every reason to want to get out of town as soon as possible.

Enter the player characters. In the Age of Worms Adventure Path, all of the players begin play as residents of Diamond Lake who share one common goal - escaping to a better life once certain financial obligations have been met. This motivation binds the party on its first all-important adventure, and the character of Diamond Lake, as well as the portentous events that will occur there, will resonate in the lives of the PCs throughout every stage of the campaign.[/sblock]

DIAMOND LAKE IN BRIEF

[sblock]Diamond Lake nestles in the rocky crags of the Cairn Hills, three days east of the Free City of Greyhawk to which it is subject. Iron and silver from Diamond Lake’s mines fuel the great city’s markets and support its soldiers and nobles with the raw materials necessary for weapons and finery. This trade draws hundreds of skilled and unskilled laborers and artisans, all hoping to strike it rich. In ages past, Diamond Lake boasted an export more valuable than metal in the form of treasure liberated from the numerous tombs and burial cairns crowding the hills around the town. These remnants of a half-dozen long-dead cultures commanded scandalous prices from the Free City elite, whose insatiable covetousness triggered a boom in the local economy. Those days are long gone, though. The last cairn in the region coughed up its treasure decades ago, and few locals pay much mind to stories of yet-undiscovered tombs and unplundered burial cairns. These days, only a handful of treasure seekers visit the town, and few return to the Free City with anything more valuable than a wall rubbing or an ancient tool fragment.

In the hills surrounding the town, hundreds of laborers spend weeks at a time underground, breathing recycled air pumped in via systems worth ten times their combined annual salary. The miners are the chattel of Diamond Lake, its seething, tainted blood. But they are also Diamond Lake’s foundation, their weekly pay cycling back into the community via a gaggle of gambling dens, bordellos, ale halls, and temples. Because work in the mines is so demanding and dangerous, most folk come to Diamond Lake because they have nowhere else to turn, seeking an honest trade of hard labor for subsistence-level pay simply because the system has allowed them no other option. Many are foreigners displaced from native lands by war or famine. Work in a Diamond Lake mine is the last honest step before utter destitution or crimes of desperation. For some it is the first step in the opposite direction: a careful work assignment to ease the burden of debtor-filled prisons, one last chance to make it in civil society.

Despite its squalor, Diamond Lake is crucial to the Free City's economy. The city’s directors thus take a keen interest in local affairs, noting the rise and fall of the managers, who run Diamond Lake’s mines in trust for the government. The city’s chief man in the region is *Governor-Mayor Lanod Neff*, a lecherous philanderer eager to solidify his power and keep the mine managers in line. Neff exerts his capricious will via the agency of the grandiloquent *Sheriff Cubbin*, a man so renowned for corruption that many citizens assumed the announcement of his commission was a joke until he started arresting people.

The alliance between the governor-mayor and his pocket police might not be enough to cow Diamond Lake’s powerful mine managers, but Lanod Neff holds a subtle advantage thanks to the presence of his distinguished brother, the scrupulous *Allustan*, a wizard from Greyhawk who retired to Diamond Lake five years ago. None dare move against Neff so long as Allustan is around.

Instead of scheming against the government, Diamond Lake's six mine managers plot endlessly against one another, desperate to claim a weakened enemy’s assets while at the same time protecting their own. While they are not nobles, the mine managers exist in a strata above normal society. They consider themselves far above their employees, many of whom are indentured or effectively enslaved as part of a criminal sentence. The miners’ loyalty tends to map directly to the working conditions, pay, and respect offered to the miners by their wealthy masters.

The most ambitious and manipulative mine manager in Diamond Lake is *Balabar Smenk*, a disquieting schemer who hopes to gain a monopoly on the town's mining patents by forcing his enemies into bankruptcy and offering to buy their claims at the last minute for coppers on the gold piece.[/sblock]

GEOGRAPHY

[sblock]Diamond Lake crouches in the lowland between three hills and the lake itself, a splotch of mud, smoke, and blood smeared across uneven terrain marked by countless irregular mounds and massive rocks. The oldest buildings pack the lakeshore, where fishing vessels once docked and stored their impressive catches. That commerce has abandoned the town entirely, for the shining waters that once gave Diamond Lake its name are now so polluted as to make fishing impossible. Many old warehouses have been converted into cheap housing for miners and laborers, and no one is safe outdoors after dark. As one walks north along the streets of Diamond Lake, the buildings become sturdier and the spirits of their inhabitants likewise improve. A great earthen road called the Vein bisects the town. With few exceptions, those living north of the Vein enjoy a much better life than the wretches living below it.

All of the town's social classes congregate in the Vein's central square. Roughly every two weeks, someone in the town upsets someone else so greatly that the only recourse is a duel to the death at the center of a ring of cheering miners. The bookmakers of the Emporium and the Feral Dog do brisk business on such occasions, which tend to draw huge crowds. On less violent nights, the square is still home to a thousand pleasures and poisons; if Diamond Lake is a creature, the Vein's central square is its excitable, irregular heart.
[/sblock]

PLACES OF INTEREST

[sblock]
The Emporium

Every week, hundreds of miners boil up from the depths, their pockets lined with freshly earned coin. The Emporium exists to separate the men from the money, and at this it is paramount among Diamond Lake's diverse businesses. Ten years ago it was simply Zalamandra's, one of a dozen vice dens along the Vein. Its ill fortunes changed the day its charismatic young madam seduced Professor Montague Marat, proprietor of a traveling sideshow and curiosity collection passing through Diamond Lake. The two soon joined forces, and a cavalcade of freaks and eccentrics moved into the building's lower floor. Thus was born Zalamandra's Emporium, and Diamond Lake has never been the same.

Upon entering, visitors encounter a small desk station manned by a grinning, businesslike attendant named *Gaspar*. The thin, balding man smiles wryly at all times, a gesture accentuated by his upcurled moustache. The house charges three coppers for access to the 'Gallery of Science' along the first floor's central corridor, and three silver for access to the lushly decorated upper floor, which features a large gaming hall, an exclusive entertainment club, and the infamous Veiled Corridor, where any pleasure may be obtained for the right price.

Lazare's House

Those seeking a relatively cultured nightspot often congregate at Lazare's House, a cozy gaming parlor situtated on the Vein's central square. In contrast to the ostentatious banners and garish chipped paint on the Emporium across the street, Lazare's exudes a quiet sense of class with a stylish stone and timber construction and distinctive crooked-peaked roof. Inside, Diamond Lake's elite match wits over dragonchess, a popular game in which two sides of 42 pieces contest over three 96-square boards representing the sky, the earth, and the underworld. Pieces include the griffon, sylph, oliphant, basilisk, hero, thief, and paladin. Scholars claim that the game is a metaphor for the celestial struggles of fundamental law, chaos, good, and evil. In Diamond Lake, it's principally another justification for gambling.

A central hearth, constantly stoked by the courteous staff, serves as the hub of a roughly circular interior. Along the ring, eight alcoves offer an excllent location for private conversation or even romantic trysts. Each alcove is a half-moon of posh benches encircling a rectangular table bearing a special built-in dragonchess board. Visitors are expected to bring their own pieces, but may rent a house set for 2gp. This fee effectively keeps out the riff-raff, making Lazare's a haven for visiting dignitaries and Diamond Lake's upper class.

The Feral Dog

Since both Lazare's and the Emporium charge a small fee for entry, Diamond Lake's poorest laborers must turn to a collection of run-down ale halls with more sullied reputations. The busiest by far is The Feral Dog, a sleazy tavern on the Vein's central square. Every night and especially when the workforces of several local mines let out at the same time, cheering laborers within the bar scream obscenities and wave betting vouchers over two dogs in a lethal pit fight. No one savors the tinny ale, but the place is more about camaraderie, bravado, and desperation than about expecting exemplary quality or service.

A gang of criminals casts a broad shadow over The Feral Dog's squalid taproom. The patrons know from experience to respect the word of *Kullen*, the silently seething albino half-orc who leads the motley band with little tolerance for insolence and a powerful backhand.

Arguments commonly erupt at the Feral Dog, especially during the dogfights, when betting often grows contentious and even violent. About once a month, a drunk miner falls or is pushed into the thrashing dogpit, with predictably tragic results. During the worst brawls, someone usually gets knifed. A festering garbage pit in the sharp crags behind the building is said to hold the corpses of as many humans as dogs.

Church of St. Cuthbert

Each of the establishments along the Vein's central square trade in the exploitation of human vice or false hope, and the tower-flanked Church of St. Cuthbert is certainly no exception. Within this austere stucco structure, the poorest of Diamond Lake's poor huddle in a torch-lit sanctuary listening to the fiery sermons of *Jierian Wierus*, a bombastic orator whose populist rants appeal to the best virtues and values of the common man while at the same time preying upon their fears and superstitions. Wierus endlessly preaches a creed of common sense, honesty, and self-sacrifice, encouraging his faithful to give penance to St. Cuthbert by whipping themselves in repetitive acts of self-mortification. His growing cult, now some 150 strong, gives succor to the dregs of Diamond Lake society and is seen as a menace by the town's mine managers, government, and other religious figures. Many claim that the flagellants seem to follow Wierus as much as they do St. Cuthbert, and it is only because the charismatic firebrand somehow keeps his followers from breaking the law that his sect has been allowed to thrive. 

Tidwoad's

Sooner or later, adventurers looking to sell loot will cross paths with *Tidwoad*, a cantankerous jeweler with a meticulously arranged shop located on the Vein's central square. Tidwoad's is as close to a bank as one can find in Diamond Lake, and the gnome keeps several small vaults in the crawlspace below his workshop. He maintains a collection of his finest gems in a showroom display case, boasting that his establishment is completely theft proof. A shield guardian named Festus helps to keep the gnome's theft-free streak alive with powerful stone fists and a constant focus on protecting the shop.

Sheriff's Office

When a barroom brawl gets out of hand or when visitors threaten to upset the balance of power in Diamond Lake, Governor-Mayor Lanod Neff relies upon the discretion and agency of his private police force, assembled from a collection of corrupt watchmen gathered during Neff's youth as a watch captain in the Free City of Greyhawk. Nearly all of them were drummed out of service in the capital due to some indiscretion, but each maintained a hold over municipal authorities (often in the form of potential blackmail fodder) strong enough to ensure that they were not bounced from the service entirely, but instead reassigned to Diamond Lake.

Led by a boisterous alcoholic named *Sheriff Cubbin*, the six thugs who comprise the constabulary see to the general safety of the town and ensure that Neff's schemes go off without a hitch. They take a keen interest in unusual visitors and in the dealings of the town's mine managers, Balabar Smenk and Gelch Tilgast in particular. The police don't care one whit about crimes committed against the mine managers' agents, but decorum insists that they persecute overt crimes committed against the managers themselves to the full extent of the law.

The Sheriff's Office off the Vein's central square contains living quarters for all six constables and a twelve-cell jail filled with a motley assembly of drunks and maniacs.

General Store

Running a successful business in Diamond Lake means avoiding entanglements with the constantly manuevering mine managers and scrupulously avoiding favoritism (real or perceived). No merchant better understands this reality than *Taggin*, the amiable master of the town's largest general store. Tables line the walls within, stacked high with rope coils, lanterns, bottles, gloves, and gear. Wagon wheels rest against barrels filled with nails or candles. The inventory includes most common adventuring gear, and Taggin cheerfully offers to special order anything he does not have in stock from the Free City, a process that 'usually takes about a week.' Taggin is just shy of middle age, but dresses somewhat stylishly for his class. He has a handlebar mustache and full, receding blond hair. He treats women of any race with excetional politeness.

The Hungry Gar

*Guld Tortikan*, head chef at the Hungry Gar, claims to serve the finest meal on the Vein. He is mistaken.

Jalek's Flophouse

When the lake turned foul, Diamond Lake's modest fishing industry fled the town, leaving a wake of empty warehouses and bankrupted fishers. Some of these warehouses became stockades for mine managers, packed with raw ore and letters of credit from the Free City and beyond. Others fell to ruin and became infested with squatters and addicts. Jalek's Flophouse, situated on Front Street within smelling distance of the lake, is the town's most famous warehouse, as it houses nearly a dozen pitiful indigents fighting off destitution with a handful of copper. A rotting wooden framework within supports a lurching, mazelike second floor, where every step brings an alarming creak and the walls thrum with muffled conversation. Lodging is 5 coppers a night, paid to a massive, helmeted half-orc mute named *Golot*. The brute pummels those who do not pay until they flee or die. No one has an address at Jalek's - the room you have is the one can keep. Most rooms lack doors, let alone locks, but the shifting inhabitants and the chaotic layout of the upper floor makes it one of the best places to disappear in all of Diamond Lake. The halfling landlord *Jalek* lives in a rooftop apartment and is seldom seen. The Cuthbertine flagellant Jieran Wierus frequently visits the flophouse, where he recruits a growing tide of converts.

Smenk Residence

A corpulent elemental of corruption and bad taste, *Balabar Smenk* lords his political clout over everyone in Diamond Lake save the governor-mayor and garrison commander, whom he privately mocks. Smenk has wrestled four mines into his possession in the last ten years, and has designs upon the rest. A coven of sycophants and hired goons suurounds him at all times. Rumors suggest that he has powerfully connected friends in the Free City of Greyhawk.

Smenk lives in a sodden old mansion a century past its prime. Three thugs patrol the streets around his home, warning anyone they see to go away with a sneer and the brandishing of a lead pipe. Despite these precautions, Smenk's front door is always wide open, fulfilling an old public promise that he would always be available to his miners.

Deepspike Mine

Balabar Smenk uses this abandoned mine only for storage (and, rumor has it, occasionally to disappear the body of a slain enemy). It is protected by a padlock on an iron door.

Garrison

Centuries ago, long before the foundation of the Free City, a petty lord commanded the shores of the lake and the nearby iron ore and silver mines from a sturdy hilltop keep. Today, the refurbished ruin of that keep serves as home to more than 60 members of the Free City Militia, soldiers tasked with patrolling the northern hills, keeping watch over the lizardfolk-infested Mistmarch to the south, and liaising with halfling, gnome, and dwarf communities in the region.

A third of the soldiers are always out on patrol, a wide circuit of nearby roadways and wildlands that takes them away from Diamond Lake for a week at a time. Remaining soldiers drill, maintain the garrison, hunt, and familiarize themselves with local terrain.

The bored soldiers present rich mining ground for a cadre of clerics and paladins of Heironeous, who provide spiritual and magical aid to the warriors from a stately chapel within the garrison fortress.

*Captain Tolliver Trask*, the garrison's aging commander, distinguished himself in a recent war and has the respect of his charges and of the community at large. He cares little about the day-to-day politics of Diamond Lake, and encourages his men to stay out of local business. He sees his job as critical to the defense of the Free City. Diamond Lake is just something that happens to be near his important work.

He supports Governor-Mayor Lanod Neff out of respect for the political process that put him in power, if not for the man himself. He trusts three advisors more closely than any of his other associates. The Heironean chief cleric *Valkus Dun* acts as Trask's spritual advisor and foil. Trask's best friend is *Dietrik Cicaeda*, the middle-aged Chief Cartographer of Diamond Lake. Cicaeda is the region's sole legal authority regarding issues of land ownership, making his journals and maps among the town's most valuable treasures. He and his work thus enjoy the oficial protection of the garrison's walls and soldiery, and remain safely locked away from the town's manipulative mine managers. Chief Scout *Merris Sandovar*, lately of the Bronzewood Lodge druidic community three hours northeast of Diamond Lake, rounds out Captain Trask's inner circle.

The complete garrison force consists of 60 soldiers. Militia members typically wear leather or chainmail armor and carry a longsword or shortbow. This force is divided into thirds, with each squad led by a lieutenant. These individuals have the ear of Captain Trask and the admiration of their charges.

Chapel of Heironeous

Most of the guards and soldiers serving in the Diamond Lake garrison honor Heironeous as the patron of justice and martial prowess. The Invincible One's temple is little more than a large high-ceilinged chamber within the garrison itself, but it boasts the second largest congregation in Diamond Lake, as well as one of the village's most dynamic personalities in the form of its high priest, Valkus Dun.

Dun came to Diamond Lake two years ago, after the previous high priest vanished under mysterious circumstances. Local gossip holds that Dun once had great prospects in the Free City's immense Sanctum of Heironeous, but that politics saw him exiled to an assignment in squalid Diamond Lake. Nevertheless, Dun took to his assignment with zeal, and the weekly services have taken on an activist spirit. While the garrison commander urges his charges to stay out of local affairs, Dun instills in them a duty to the villagers and urges them to make a difference in the community. the resulting tension, between the garrison commander and Valkus Dun as well as between the Heironean soldiers and the disreptuable elements of Diamond Lake (which is to say nearly all of them), is palpable.

A massive wall fresco of a mythic battle between perfect Heironeous and his traitorous half-brother Hextor looms over the chapel's bronzewood altar. The holy image is lit by dozens of guttering torches at night and by several stained-glass windows during the day. Weekly services exhibit a great deal of fraternity and sober, harmonic hymns. The are open to the public, but are dominated by soldiers and guards. 

Lakeside Stables

While the common folk of Diamond Lake have plenty of reason to despair of their living conditions, they remain several times more fortunate than the community's horses, who predominantly dwell in the run-down Lakeside Stables under the careful watch of the brutal *Lanch Faraday*, a portly ostler prone to distressing mood swings. Customers commonly complain of mysterious bruises on their horses, evidence of Faraday's uncontrollable rages. Still, the price is right, and the walls around back keep the horses relatively safe from theft, so no one has yet pressed the issue. 

The Midnight Salute

This by-the-numbers house of ill-repute caters to the garrison crowd and anyone seeking a less exotic (and less expensive) experience than that offered by the Emporium's legendary Veiled Corridor. Its proprietess, the ravishing *Purple Prose*, stresses discretion and decorum with her workforce.

The Spinning Giant

When not drilling, sleeping, or on patrol, garrison soldiers flock to this raucous two-story tavern to meet with friends, chant drinking songs, and drown themselves in ale and good cheer. A blue-shingled roof tops filthy white plaster walls. A faded fresco painted on the building's face depicts a dancing imbecilic hill giant in a yellow dress. Patrons must enter and exit via a door positioned between the giant's legs. This is Flailing Felanore, a dim-witted young giantess captured by the garrison militia 40 years ago and 'granted' to the proprietor of a favorite watering hole to serve as a mascot. The attraction worked, drawing visitors from as far as the Free City to gawk and stare at Felanore's awkward gyrations. Though Felanore died from an outbreak of the Red Death plague, nearly 20 years ago, the free-standing circular center stage on which she once pranced remains the most prestigious musical venue in town, if not nearly the most titilating.

Garrison soldiers make up most of the Spinning Giant's regular patrons, with a handful of mine overseers and merchants rounding out the crowd. Most who come here consider themselves honorable, and expect similar conduct from others. They do not tolerate pickpockets, and respond harshly when confronted with a crime in progress. They hold a similar disdain for Diamond Lake's constabulary, and have made it known on many occasions that Sheriff Cubbin and his boys are not welcome on the premises. Nor do they welcome Diamond Lake's poor, including most miners. Regular patrons routinely "suggest" that riffraff instead visit one of Diamond Lake's other fine establishments. Soldiers act with bravado in these encounters, knowing that most of the Spinning Giant's other customers will have their backs should a fight break out.

The Captain's Blade

*Tyrol Ebberly*, a severe-looking man who claims to have once been a watch captain in the Free City, runs this small shop with efficiency.  He's an absolute fanatic about weapons, always showing off his masterwork items with enthusiasm.  He's also an inveterate gossip, and asks endless questions about peoples' affairs, trying to learn more about how they were wounded or why they're looking for money.  Ebberly has any melee weapon up to 900 gp in stock, but must send away for more expensive items, a process that takes several days.  He specializes in masterwork melee weapons, and keeps his surprisingly wide selection displayed on the walls.  He does not offer any masterwork ranged weapons, and sends anyone looking for them to Venelle's, across town.  "Don't forget your coin purse," he sniffs indignantly.  "You're sure to need it there."

Venelle's

A redolence of fresh pine suffuses this handsome establishment, a distinctive structure that incorporates intricate carved patterns and upright logs.  The proprietor, a curious woman named *Venelle*, makes masterwork bows and arrows, and also deals in other weapons and armor imported from the Free City in exchange for items of her own design.  The shop is a bit chaotic, with various items piled on tables.  Armor sits loosely on too-small dummies.  Venelle has a touch of elven blood about her, and is pleased to entertain guests who appreciate arrowcraft and elven culture.  She has friends among the Bronzewood Lodge, and greets other characters from that nearby community with smiles.  Venele carries most weapons and armor priced up to 900gp, but must send away for more expensive items.

Allustan's Residence

The "smartest man in town," a friendly wizard named *Allustan*, dwells within a charming red and deep blue house on one of the rare stretches of healthy grass in all of Diamond Lake.  A small meditation garden abuts the face of the house, incorporating vertical stones and small pools of concentric circles.  The fresh paint and well-tended yard contrasts sharply with the rest of the seedy town, a testament to the locals' respect for (or fear of) a man whose prowess is known as far as the Free City.

Allustan grew up in Diamond Lake with his brother, Lanod Neff.  The sons of the town's powerful and efficient governor-mayor, they abused their influence and shamed the mine managers with social indiscretions.  When finally they went too far, their father sent them both to the Free City, urging Allustan to seek an education and placing Lanod in a plum assignment with the city watch.  Allustan soon found himself in the prestigious University of Magical Arts, where his apt scholarship and bravado caught the attention of a powerful master wizard named Manzorian, a dynamic figure who traveled with some of the most renowned heroes of the day.

Manzorian offered to take on Allustan as his apprentice, assuring him a life of thrills and discovery.  What Allustan got was a window into a world of manipulative chessmasters willing to backstab trusted friends to honor abstract principles of balance and neutrality.  Though he thrived in the company of Manzorian and his ilk, the politics proved too much to handle, and he split with the group more than a decade ago after a bitter ethical dispute.  He retired to Diamond Lake only to find his inept brother in charge and facing challenges from all sides.  So he remains, knowing that his presence supports a corrupt leader but unwilling to leave his family to the wolves.  The same political disinterest that got him into trouble with Manzorian keeps him from seeing the worst of his brother's offenses.

Allustan offers his library and considerable intelligence to the citizens of Diamond Lake as a sage, although few miners have reason to seek his services.  Allustan charges a standard rate of 20 gp per question.  He does this more to sate his curiosity than for the money; gains from his adventuring days easily cover his modest lifestyle.

Tilgast Residence

Ten years ago, the aging *Gelch Tilgast* held the reins of Diamond Lake's ore trade, a position he'd enjoyed most of his life.  Then Balabar Smenk and his boundless ambition came to town.  In his youth, Tilgast would have relished the challenge, but he didn't move fast enough to block Smenk's ascent, which has led directly to his own decline.  Tilgast currently fuels enormous energy into building an alliance against Smenk that includes Luzane Parrin and a handful of weak mine managers from the neighboring towns of Steaming Springs and Blackstone.

The grandeur of Gelch Tilgast's stylish estate far outstrips its owner's current influence, which has been in free fall since Balabar Smenk first infested Diamond Lake.  Tilgast maintains a family of seven fine thoroughbred horses within a well-managed stable enclosed in a stockade wall.  Wealthy visitors and a few residents of the town pay 1 gp per day to stable a favorite horse within the compound, where a clutch of meticulous grooms tends to the animal's every need.

Old Piers

In decades past, nobles from the Free City flocked to Diamond Lake to sail upon its crystal clear waters.  Mine tailings, waste runoff, and other pollution ended the practice almost a century ago, but the rotting carcasses of once elaborate piers still jut into the lake's murky waters.  A few masts peek out from the surface, tombstones of abandoned fishing vessels from more recent times.  Regular fish cannot survive in the tainted waters, leaving only dangerous, hardy predators like the ravenous, toothy gar that have become such a problem in recent years.  Those who venture across Diamond Lake do so at their own risk.

For a piece of silver, a retired marine named *Durskin* will ferry up to six passengers across the lake in his sloop, a dingy vessel called the _Autumn Runner_.  The destitute boatman lives on the deck of his boat, which smells of urine and teems with fleas and sea mites.  Those seeking a safer passage must rely upon the _Harkness_, a ten-man sailboat maintained by the shadowy cult of the Green Lady, who use the vessel to cross back and forth between Diamond Lake and the cairn in which their order holds its services to Wee Jas, goddess of magic and death.  Passage on the _Harkness_ costs 3 sp, and passengers must endure bothersome sermons on the exquisite beauty of death and the arcane prowess of the Dark-Eyed Lady.  In either case, it takes about 30 minutes to cross from one shore of the lake to the other.

(The following still to come....)



Able Carter Coaching Inn

Parrin Residence

Greysmere Covenant

Gansworth Residence

The Rusty Bucket

Moonmeadow Residence

Osgood Smithy

Smelting House

Diamond Lake Boneyard

Neff Manor

Dourstone Mine

Abandoned Mine 

Menhirs

Old Observatory

Dourstone Residence
[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Jun 12, 2005)

I would like to give it a go. I haven't pbp before. Be gentle. what do I need to do to start? In the character concept post you don't need stats and the like right?


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 12, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I would like to give it a go. I haven't pbp before. Be gentle. what do I need to do to start? In the character concept post you don't need stats and the like right?




That's correct, I will work with the five players I select in creating character sheets after we know who's in the game.

For now, I just want to know what kind of character you'd like to play....(Race/Class/Appearance/Persona, that kind of thing). Fire up your imagination and see what you can come up with!


----------



## ikazuchi (Jun 12, 2005)

*Kinrick Thuls, a kindly thug*

I've never played a PBP before, but I'm willing to try it out, here goes on the character description:

Kinrick Thuls
Male Human Fighter
Kinrick is is known about town as a kind, helpful guy. His horrid luck to continually be in the wrong place at the wrong time is rarely held against him and his role in a lot of the problems that he somehow ends up in the middle of is usually forgotten quickly. His rakish good looks and willingness to lend a strong hand to just about anyone in need keeps Kinrick on most people's good side. Truth be told, however, is Thuls usually ends up in bad situations by choice.

He's not a bad man, quite the contrary, he really does try to be nice and helpful, but his urge to get the hell out of Diamond Lake had led Thuls into some, unenviable, situations. Playing courier for a travelling merchant tends to end up being a chase across rooftops and through mine shafts, a simple bit of spelunking ends up stirring up a nest of stirges that pester the town for days, or a simple job bouncing for one of the local taverns ends up with a drunken wizard cursing ruin upon the bar (that ended with the tavern being burned down by the owner's decree, safer that way).

Luckily, the big things are few and far between, and he accumulates enough good will between occurances that most of the town still likes him.

Physically, Kinrick has slightly better than average looks, and strong back, and a tall, thick frame. He's not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but he can talk fast enough to get him out of any serious problems (at least so far). He has an easy-going manner and a glib tongue. So far, his greatest talent seems to be beating people up, or more often, keeping people from getting beat up, and the path of the fighter is the one he'll probably stay on.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> For now, I just want to know what kind of character you'd like to play....(Race/Class/Appearance/Persona, that kind of thing).  Fire up your imagination and see what you can come up with!




See above. I'll provide some more information later, if you like the general idea. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> 1) How to do ability scores? Mostly asking, since some concepts really require decent stats, while for others they are not so important... the above would be more of the first kind.  I've seen you use 32 PB in other games, which would work well.
> 
> 2) Any problems with the Arcane Disciple feat for a Warmage? Fharlanghn would make for a great patron deity and the domain spells (esp. Travel domain) would, of course, make a nice addition to the Warmage's rather one-sided repertoire.
> 
> ...




1. We will definitely be using a Point Buy of some sort...most likely 32, just to give the PCs a little extra 'oomph.'.

2. No problem with that. Sounds like a unique and intriguing combination.

I do like the general idea, so anything more you'd like to add would be welcome.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> I do like the general idea, so anything more you'd like to add would be welcome.




Did so in the meantime.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jun 12, 2005)

I'd like to give it a go, if you'd allow me.  

Like a few of the earlier posters, I'm also new to PbP.  But I could easily post at least once a day or more.

I don't have any but the core books (and Draconomicon) so I'd probably stick with the basics, as far as a character goes.

And, in the interests of full disclosure, I subscribe to Dungeon. I have not read more than the first couple of pages of the first adventure - and if I am included as a player I will not read any more of this adventure, or future adventures in the path while we are still playing.

How about this:

* Whurhak Azten *(prefers to be referred to by his clan name)
*Race/Class:*  Dwarven Cleric of Moradin - Domains: Earth, Protection 

*Advancement:*  May lean towards Dwarven Defender as things advance, or stick with Cleric 

*Physical description:*  By human standards, Azten is quite short but well-muscled. By dwarven standards, he is of average height and slender build. His hair is slate grey and his moderately long beard is kept in 3 braids. His eyes are also grey, but quite a bit darker than his hair. His face resembles the weathered stone which his people so love - skin thickened, lined and cracked, possibly from disease or from exposure to the elements. In the unlikely event one were to see him relatively undressed, they'd note that he has odd scars on his body of which he will not speak. 

*Personality:*  Azten prefers to be a quiet observer, rather than drawing attention to himself. He generally tries to stay out of other people's business, especially when they are getting what it appears they deserve, but he has little tolerance for those who needlessly prey on the helpless. Like most dwarves he can be a bit gruff and tends to prefer the company of other dwarves, but in his travels he has developed a grudging respect for some members of other races, and in a few cases, friendship.

*General backstory:* As the son of a Cleric, Azten was raised well-versed in the lore of the Dwarven gods and the Dwarven Way in general. When he was still a young child, Azten was nearly consumed by a slowly progressive scarring/wasting illness that it seemed could not be cured. Healers of all sorts were brought to attend to him, and although physically weak, he sought to learn what he could of their craft. Since his illness left him too frail for 'real work' for many years, he was also tutored in the arts of carving and fine stonecraft.
 Then his mother had a vision during a divinatory ceremony that she swore was sent straight from Moradin himself - Azten was marked by the Dwarven gods to make his way out into the world to be tested. If found worthy, he would be chosen.  For what, the vision didn't say, but it involved other races and their Dieties.  This revelation, on top of his previous illness, instantly made him an object of some admiration and suspicion amongst his clan. So the day after his coming of age celebration he set out to find his path and destiny. 
Azten came to Diamond Lake about 40 years ago and approached the manager of the dwarven mines (Ragnolin Dourstone) looking for a job.   When his skill at healing became known, he was retained as a healer for the miners.  This skill, as well as his knowledge of the Dwarven Way lead him to be viewed as kind of a _de facto_ 'spiritual advisor' for the few dwarves left in Diamond Lake.  While he is certainly no leader of dwarves, his opinion is respected in many matters.
 Recently, Azten has discovered that his prayers to Moradin for healing generally do not go unanswered; he can use the strength of his god to heal injuries and illnesses that his skill at mundane healing cannot.  Knowing that he has received a rare gift, he has accepted the mantle of Cleric as his duty and destiny.

*Recent background:* As conditions in Diamond Lake have spiraled downward, he has out of compassion begun to offer his skill at healing to those most needy.  He has offered help to severely injured miners from other companies (which annoys Ragnolin to no end), and given health advice and help to many in the -ahem- entertainment industry to decrease the spread of disease among the populace.  This mostly charity work has made him moderately well know in certain circles, but has brought him some troubles as well.  In fact, he has recently nearly gotten himself killed, standing up to some thugs who were roughing up a youth in a back alley. After helping to heal himself and the youth of their injuries, they retired to a nearby tavern and struck up an amiable friendship.  To this day, Owen remains one of the better non-dwarven friends Azten has.  

[title] _All Glory to the Creator, the Dwarffather, Moradin!_[/title]
[sblock][imagel]http://homepage.mac.com/raging_epistaxis/Images/Azten Big.gif[/imagel]STR 8.....+ 2...............*10*
DEX 8.....+ 4...............*12*
CON 8.....+ 5.....+2......*15*
WIS 8.....+13...............*17*
INT  8.....+ 6...............*14*
CHA 8.....+ 2  .....-2......*8*
..............32

Old stat block format: 
[sblock] *Whurhak Azten
Male Dwarf 1st level Cleric (Moradin)
Medium Humanoid (4 ft. 2 in.)*
75 years old  133 pounds
*Hit Dice:* 1d8+2 (hp 10)
*Initiative:* 1
*Speed:* 20ft. (4 squares) 
*Armor Class:* 16 (+4 armor, +1 shield, +1 Dex), touch 11, flat-footed 15
*Attack:* +0 melee (Warhammer 1D8/crit X3 ) or melee +0 (Light Hammer 1D4/crit X2 ) or +1 ranged (Sling 1D4/crit X2) or +1 ranged (Light Hammer 1D4/crit X2 )
*Special Abilities/Qualities:* Stonecunning (+2 on checks involving stone work) , Turn and Rebuke undead
*Alignment:* LG
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref 0, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 14, Wis 17, Cha 8
*Skills:*  Concentration +6, Craft (Stonemasonry) +4, Heal +9(+2 Survival, +2 healing kit), Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (religion) +6; 
*Feats:*  (Class Feats) Armor Proficiency (light), Armor Proficiency (medium), Armor Proficiency (heavy), Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency;
 Self-Sufficient (°+2 Heal/Survival).
*Possessions:*   50' hemp rope, Backpack, Bedroll, Bullet (20), Chalk, Flint and Steel, Healer's Kit (10 uses), Holy symbol / Hammer (Light), Sack Medium Empty (2), Scale Mail, Shield (Light Wooden), Sling , Trail Rations (2 days), Traveller's Outfit, Warhammer, Waterskin.

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* (3/2+1; base DC = 13 + spell level):  0- Cure Minor Wounds X 3; 1- Cure Light Wounds X 2, Domain-Magic Stone;
Domains: 
  Earth: (SU) Turn or destroy air elementals as undead, rebuke or command earth elementals as undead. Usable 3+(Cha mod) times a day.
  Protection: (SU) Generate a protective ward 1xDay, duration 1 hour. Grants a +(Cleric Level) to target's next saving throw.
 [/sblock]
New Dungeon Mag. format:
[sblock] *Whurhak Azten          CR 1 *
Male dwarf cleric (Moradin) 1
LG Medium Humanoid (dwarf)
*Init:* +1    *Senses:* Darkvision 60'; Listen +3, Spot +3
*Languages:* Common, Celestial, Dwarven, Orc
_____________________________________________
*AC:* 16, touch 11, flat-footed 15  (+4 armor, +1 shield, +1 Dex)
*hp:* 10 (1 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* 0, *Will* +5
_____________________________________________
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares), 15 ft (with armor = 3 squares)
*Melee* Warhammer (1D8/ X3) or Light Hammer (1D4/ X2)
*Ranged* Sling +1 (1D4/X2) or Light Hammer +1(1D4/ X2
*Base Atk* +0, Grp +0
* Special Atk* Turn undead( -1, 2d6+0, 1st), Spontaneous casting (_healing_ spells)
*Spells Prepared* (CL 1st, +0 melee touch, +1 ranged touch)
1st- Cure Light Wounds (2), Magic StoneD 
0- Cure Minor Wounds (3)
D= Domain Spell.  Domains: Earth, Protection
_____________________________________________
*Abilities:* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 14, Wis 17, Cha 8
*SQ:* Stonecunning (+2 on checks involving stone work)
*Feats:* Self-Sufficient (+2 Heal/Survival checks).
*Skills:*  Concentration +6, Craft (Stonemasonry) +4, Heal +9, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (religion) +6; 
*Possessions:*  50' hemp rope, Backpack, Bedroll, Bullet (20), Chalk, Flint and Steel, Healer's Kit (10 uses), Holy symbol / Hammer (Light), Sack Medium Empty (2), Scale Mail, Shield (Light Wooden), Sling , Trail Rations (2 days), Traveller's Outfit, Warhammer, Waterskin.
Elemental Control (SU) Turn or destroy air elementals, rebuke or command earth elementals as if undead. Usable 3+(Cha mod) times a day.
Protective Ward (SU) Generate a protective ward 1xDay, duration 1 hour. Grants a +(Cleric Level) to target's next saving throw.
------------------------------------------------------------
76 yr old  133 lbs

 [/sblock][/sblock]R E


----------



## silentspace (Jun 12, 2005)

I'd like to join as well.

*Majakilar*

*Concept:* Majakilar is an orphaned peasant, a son of destitute serfs. With few prospects, he joined the mines at Diamond Lake along with the other serfs. Constantly covered in dirt and grime from the mines, Majakilar nonetheless possesses an easy charm. He projects confidence and grace, and is easily approachable. He is popular among the miner women, and even some of the wealthy women smile at him as he passes. 

While other serfs dream of becoming great warriors or sorcerers, Majakilar finds himself drawn in two directions at once. A worshipper of Ehlonna, Maj dreams of entering her service as a paladin of freedom. But he also dreams of magic, and feels... senses... the hint of sorcerous power in his veins. He is careful, though often messy. He is bold, but rarely rude. He speaks plainly, and doesn't beat around the bush much. He often finds himself in the position where he speaks for the other miners to the overseers.

The overseers are wary of him. When not working, Majakilar is often seen in the center of a group of miners, who gather around him to talk and joke about their work and lives. When the overseers walk by, the miners stop their talking and laughing and fall silent. The overseers glare at Majakilar, as if he were plotting a revolt. And secretly, Majakilar feels a revolt is needed, but he dares not even joke about it. The miners have families, they have too much to lose. But if there was a way Majakilar could bring a better life to these people, without endangering them in the process, he is determined to do so.

Recently Susana, a travelling bard came to ply her trade in Diamond Lake. Though the small town was not good for earnings, she took a liking to Majakilar and ended up staying in the drab, depressing mining town for several weeks. Majakilar spent every non-working moment with her, sharing stories and laughter. Susana wanted Majakilar to leave with her, but even though he had no real ties to Diamond Lake, he felt his purpose was somehow connected to this place and these people. In the end Susana left, but pressed into Majakilar's hand a finely wrought platinum ring. While it was nothing compared to the baubles worn by the wealthy folk of the town, it was worth far more than Majakilar had ever hoped to save in his lifetime. He keeps it with him always, hidden on a string under his work clothes. When the time is right, he will sell it and buy some weapons and armor, some adventuring gear, and strive to make Diamond Lake a better place.

*Race/Class:* starting as a Human Paragon. 
*Possible Advancement:* paladin of freedom, sorcerer 
*Possible Prestige Classes:* eldritch knight, spellsword

*Description:* Despite his shockingly white hair and light grey eyes, Majakilar's skin is a deep olive. He is 6'-1" tall, with a muscular yet lean build. He's quite handsome, and quick to smile.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2005)

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> So the submissions so far consist of:
> Human Paragon(?!)/Warmage(?!) (Thanee) - I assume a Sorc type char




Yes, Warmage is a Sorcerer type class from Complete Arcane, but they have a little more freedom (no spells known, can cast their whole class list spontaneously), however, this comes with the catch of a rather heavily restricted class list, which only really has damaging spells plus a few select other combat spells.

Human Paragon is a 3-level "human" class. It's not so much of a class, but more some kind of racial progression for humans, adding on their versatility somewhat and underlining typical human features that way.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2005)

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> * Whurhak Azten *(prefers to be referred to by his clan name)
> Race/Class: _ Dwarven Cleric of Kord - Domains: Good, Strength_
> 
> Advancement: _ May lean towards Dwarven Defender as things advance, or stick with Cleric_




Just a little note... Dwarven Defender is impossible for a Cleric of Kord, because of the alignment conflict.

But sticking with Cleric isn't such a bad idea, anyways. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yes, Warmage is a Sorcerer type class from Complete Arcane, but they have a little more freedom (no spells known, can cast their whole class list spontaneously), however, this comes with the catch of a rather heavily restricted class list, which only really has damaging spells plus a few select other combat spells.
> 
> Human Paragon is a 3-level "human" class. It's not so much of a class, but more some kind of racial progression for humans, adding on their versatility somewhat and underlining typical human features that way.
> 
> ...




Thanee,

Are the rules for Human Paragon found in Races of Destiny? I'm having some trouble tracking that one down.

edit: Never mind, found it in Unearthed Arcana. For some reason, UA isn't included in the DnDIndex, so I actually had to look for it the old fashioned way! (Shows how much I've come to depend on that excellent resource).


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2005)

Yep, Unearthed Arcana. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm considering joining in.

Would giant from Arcana Unearthed be OK for race and their racial class (3 levels ending with them becoming size large and some stat bonuses) then probably going for some martial class/prestige class to follow up.

Since this is Greyhawk and not AU I was thinking of modifying the race history either so that giant is an uncommon race in the WoG or making it be character specific (storm giant blood manifesting, some chaos magic affected him at some point, or a different explanation).

If so I will post the giant race and class mechanics here.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2005)

Giant Racial Traits
[SBLOCK]• The giants’ massive physique grants them prodigious
strength, but makes them less nimble than other creatures, so
they enjoy a +2 racial bonus to Strength but suffer a –2 racial
penalty to Dexterity.
• Giants. Unlike most other races, giants are not humanoid in
type, but Giant.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, giants have no special bonuses
or penalties due to their size. Giants can grow to be very
large, however.
• Giant base speed is 30 feet.
• Giants are wise in the ways of dealing with others, earning
them a +2 racial bonus to Diplomacy and Sense Motive skill
checks.
• Giants enjoy a +2 racial bonus to all Craft skill checks.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Giant.
• Bonus Languages: Any.
• Racial Levels: Unlike humans and some other races, giants
can take a few levels in “giant” as a class to become more
giantish.
Giant Levels
Giants can take up to three levels in “giant” at any time. Each level
represents the character showing her worth and undertaking one
of the Shu-Rin ceremonies that triggers giant growth and maturation.
Not all giants, by any means, take racial levels (or all three of
them).
As giants gain racial levels, they grow a few inches, and become
stronger, tougher, and wiser. At the third level of giant, they attain
size Large and grow to around 10 feet tall. When a giant becomes
Large, she gains a 10-foot reach but suffers a –1 size penalty to
Armor Class and attack rolls. When giants grow to this greater
size, because the change is magical, their gear also changes to an
appropriate size.
Hit Die: 1d10
Skill Points at 1st Character Level: (2+ Intelligence bonus) × 4
Skill Points at Higher Levels: 2+ Intelligence bonus
“Class” Skills: Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha),
Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (ceremony) (Int),
Perform (ballad) (Cha), Perform (storytelling) (Cha), and Sense
Motive (Wis). For more information on these skills, see Monte
Cook’s Arcana Unearthed.
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Giants with levels only in giant
(no actual class levels) are proficient in the use of all simple
weapons and light armors and shields.

Giant Base Fortitude Reflex Will
Level Attack Bonus Save Save Save Special
1 +0 +2 +0 +0 +1 Strength, +1 Wisdom
2 +1 +3 +0 +1 +1 Wisdom, +1 Constitution
3 +2 +3 +1 +1 +1 Strength, +1 Constitution, increase to Large size[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 12, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm considering joining in.
> 
> Would giant from Arcana Unearthed be OK for race and their racial class (3 levels ending with them becoming size large and some stat bonuses) then probably going for some martial class/prestige class to follow up.
> 
> ...




Hey, Voadam.

I'm open to this idea. Hopefully, there wouldn't be any troublesome issues down the road with a Large size PC, but I'm sure any such obstacles could be surmounted.

I'd prefer such a character be singular and unique, rather than part of a fully developed race (even an uncommon one). One of the explanatory ideas you mentioned would work well.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jun 12, 2005)

I was under the impression that a cleric could be within one step of the alignment of the patron deity.



			
				PHB pg 30 said:
			
		

> Typically, a cleric is the same alignment as his deity, though some clerics are one step away from their respective deities in alignment.



Dwarven defender must be Lawful, Kord is Chaotic Good, so a Lawful Good dwarf would work...  No?
Up to the DM to allow or not. I'm fine either way, I have other ideas I can work up.

R E


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2005)

Lawful good is two steps from chaotic good -> neutral good -> lawful good.

Just telling you how it is meant. Anything is, of course, up to the DM. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 12, 2005)

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that a cleric could be within one step of the alignment of the patron deity.
> 
> 
> Dwarven defender must be Lawful, Kord is Chaotic Good, so a Lawful Good dwarf would work... No?
> ...




Thanee is correct, LG is two steps away from CG.  I'm not usually big on enforcing alignment restrictions, but in this case the two concepts seem rather disparate.  It would be difficult IMO to pull off such a character while remaining true to the role-playing concepts (of the Kordite Cleric and the Dwarven Defender, respectively).

Still, if you have ideas about how to make it work, I'm open to hearing them.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 12, 2005)

I've added more information about Diamond Lake, its history, and inhabitants in post #3.  I'm hoping to be able to offer enough detail over the next few days to give the players some ideas as to how to integrate their characters' backgrounds into the setting.

Keep checking back for additional info.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jun 12, 2005)

Doh!   Oh yeah, there is that pesky neutral category between there, isn't there...

Nevermind.  That's what I get for staying up late and trying to think... and failing that DC miserably.

Ok. Working on plan B

I guess the simplest thing would be to switch to a Lawful diety. The most obvious would be Moradin, but I was wanting to stay away from being too stereotypical.

I'll edit my original submission later today.  Gotta chase the kids right now.

R E


----------



## Ketjak (Jun 12, 2005)

I've never PbP'd before, but I'd really like to try.

If that's cool, I'm thinking about trying a druid for the first time. Human or Glori Kellebaum, halfling female, tends to "actively manage" nature - that is, assisting natural processes with hand and spell. On the orderly side of neutral with beneficent tendencies, though utterly intolerant of those who would destroy the environment. Ultimately her arrogance (she knows the best way to interfere with nature, after all) can mix with her intolerance to provide some interesting hooks for the dungeonmaster: she can either become a hard-edged champion of life or give into her cruel tendencies.

That's off the top of my head. Pure druid, perhaps prestiging into something nifty if there's a clear path (light or dark) when it's appropriate. I have no idea how career progression will go, though dragon armor fits into it pretty well. 

_Edit: added name and reference to background._


----------



## silentspace (Jun 12, 2005)

updated my concept - post #11


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jun 12, 2005)

Updated my original post as well (#10) to remove alignment inconsistencies and shift backstory a little to reflect new deity.

[Embarrased] I still can't believe I made such a basic error.  And then tried to defend it.  I'd hang my head in shame, go back, and delete all my posts if I could, except that I'd really like to play...[/Embarrased] 

R E


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2005)

Pelor or St. Cuthbert would both work well, too, from the core deities. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah, I thought about Moradin, Pelor and St. Cuthbert. But I have an easier time fitting Moradin into what I envision for Azten than the other two.

I hate to go into a whole lot of detail since our illustrious (potential) DM said not to flesh out the backstory too much.

Thanks for trying to keep me straight...  

R E


----------



## Aeson (Jun 12, 2005)

Here we go. Hope I'm not too late I didn't see 5 players yet. 

Kimrea: Male Human Rogue

Kimrea is a young man always down on his luck and his hand in someone elses pocket. Always with a scam and a quick wit and quick feet to get out of it the scam doesn't work. Never much for burglary or robbery, Kimrea likes con games and swindles. 

A good looking fellow with a trusting face. Average height 5'11", short brown hair brown eyes, Always dresses in common clothes but has an eye for fancier. 

Kimrea ultimate goal is to live among the rich and powerful. He hears of the people living in castles with servants and he wants it. Not willing to work hard for he always trys the easy road first.


----------



## Insight (Jun 12, 2005)

I would love to play in this Adventure Path since I have next to zero chance to play it with my face to face group... I'm a little concerned about time, but I'm a big boy now - I can handle my own schedule without too much trouble.  Since I'm already in another of the GM's PBP games, maybe it wouldn't be too difficult.

But here's a basic character concept.  

*Kath Tathgor*
Half-Orc Barbarian (I'd like to use the Dragon Totem variant from UA)
I plan to have Kath alternate between _Ranger_ and _Barbarian_, and perhaps throwing in some _Half-Orc Paragon_.  Probably go for _Frenzied Berserker_ as a Prestige Class later on.
Ability score wise, high ones would be Strength, Con, and Charisma.  He's a huge physical specimen, and evokes quite a presence, though Kath is not terribly friendly or talkative.  Kath is supremely confident, so that explains the Charisma.

Hailing from the Pomarj, Kath Tathgor is a member of the Dragon Warriors. This barbarian tribe from the central hills of the Pomarj is comprised of descendants from a group of Orcish and Human warriors who long ago agreed to serve a powerful dragon, whose name has been lost to history.  Though originally based in a region known as the Drachengrabs (the Tomb of the Dragon), the Dragon Warriors have moved around the Pomarj before finally settling in the north near the Wild Coast.

Kath and his fellow barbarians have a strong tie to dragons, and have a strong oral tradition that keeps each new generation in line with their dragon-worshipping heritage.  The Dragon Warriors even go so far as to teach everyone in the tribe the Draconic language in addition to either Common or Orcish (everyone in the tribe speaks Draconic, and either Common or Orcish).

So how did Kath find himself in Diamond Lake?  The Dragon Warriors long ago entered into a baleful agreement with the Orcish rulers of the Pomarj, and because they had failed to live up to this agreement, a number of young Dragon Warriors (including Kath) were forced into slavery at the hands of the Orc warlords.  Kath did not care for the life of a slave, and repeatedly tried to escape the clutches of his captors while traveling through the Wild Coast.  Eventually, his masters tired of Kath's surliness, and sold the Half-Orc to an unscrupulous merchant, Balabar Smenk, in the small town of Diamond Lake.  Kath now seeks to find a way to escape his bonds, and will do _whatever it takes_ to earn his freedom.

Kath believes that the blood of dragons runs through his veins, and Kath knows that one day, he will realize his destiny and rule over the inferior beings he must deal with on a daily basis.  For now, Kath is willing to work with other skilled beings in order to accomplish his goals, and hopes to eventually gain revenge on his former captors.

*Fitting into the Game*
This is an area that I think will work for Kath in spades.  According to the intro, the characters need to have a financial motivation to want to leave Diamond Lake and square things.  Kath, while not in debt to anyone, is a slave after all, and needs to free himself, so I believe that works well with the stated needs for the characters.  Even if he can't be slave to one of the main NPCs (let me know if that's a problem), I can rework him so that he's a slave, indentured servant, whatever fits with what would be going on in Diamond Lake, and thus be in a position to be financially beholden to someone, and fit in with the stated character needs.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 12, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> I would love to play in this Adventure Path since I have next to zero chance to play it with my face to face group... but I think I may be in too many games already     Since I'm already in another of the GM's PBP games, maybe it wouldn't be too difficult.




It's your, and ultimately the DM/GM's call, but make sure you don't over extend yourself.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 12, 2005)

Here is the concept I came up with (and the stat block to go along with it). If there is anything you have a question on or concerns about, let me know. I am really interested in playing in this campaign, as I have heard great things about the Age of Worms Adventure Path, and never had the chance to experience it.

*Character Concept:* With no family or friends to turn to for help, Owen has been fighting to survive on the streets of Diamond Lake since a young age. Using whatever resources he can muster up and the many skills he has learned over the years, Owen has been able to survive on the streets by avoiding the law and the thugs. All he needs is a way to get out of this place. 

*Race/Class:* Owen is going to be a 1st level human rogue. As for prestige classes, he will probably be going towards the Nightsong Infiltrator PrC. But as with all my characters, his goals and class structure change depending on the story. But he will focus a lot on diplomacy, because he feels he can talk his way out of almost any situation.

*Appearance:* Owen is a 16 year old boy who stands at the height of 5'7" and weighs 147 lbs. He wears a green coat and black slacks. Little wisps of his dark brown hair can be seen from under neath the green wide-brim hat that sits atop his head. His hazel eyes have a young innocent look to them that have gotten him out of trouble on more than one occasion.

*Personality:* Growing up on the streets has made Owen a very resourceful man. He could find a use for just about anything, and this trait alone has caused him to collect many knick-knacks throughout his young life. He is a very fun-loving boy, who has used his winning smile and charm to convince the law and thugs that beating him to a pulp isn't a very nice thing to do. He has a sense of humor and a love for harmless pranks that has found himself on the bad side of many gruff people. He is indebted to those who have helped him out in the past, and hopes he can find a way to pay them back.

*Future Feats and classes (subject to change):* 
2nd level-7th level class: Rogue
3rd level feat: Weapon Finesse
6th level feat: Alertness
8th level class: Nightsong Infiltrator
9th level feat: Improved Two-Weapon Fighting

STAT BLOCK:
[sblock]
*Owen*
*Male Human, 1st Level Rogue*
*Deity: *Olidammara
*Medium Humanoid (Human)*

*Hit Dice:* 1d6 (8 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 15 (+3 Dex, +2 armor), touch 13, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/+1
*Attack:* +1 rapier (1d6+1) or +1 dagger (1d4+1) or +3 thrown dagger (1d4+1)
*Full Attack:* -1/-1 TWF either with 2 daggers or rapier and dagger.
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Sneak Attack +1d6
*Special Qualities:* Trapfinding, can use any skill as if he had ranks in it
*Saves:* Fort +0, Ref +5, Will -1
*Abilities:* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 14
*Skills:* Balance +7(4), Bluff +6(4), Climb +5(4), Diplomacy +6(4), Disable Device +7(4), Hide +7(4), Listen -1(0), Move Silently +8(4)*, Open Lock +7(4), Search +7(4), Sense Motive +3(4), Sleight of Hand +8(4)*, Spot -1(0), Tumble +7(4); *+1 bonus from silent shoes or fingerblades.
*Feats:* Jack of All Trades, Two-Weapon Fighting
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral

Owen is a 16 year old boy who stands at the height of 5'7" and weighs 147 lbs. He wears a green coat and brown slacks. Little wisps of his dark brown hair can be seen from under neath the green wide-brim hat that sits atop his head. His hazel eyes have a young innocent look to them.

*Equipment:* Traveler's outfit, leather Armor, rapier, 2 daggers, silent shoes, fingerblades, backpack, bedroll, thieves' tools, 3 pieces of chalk, flint and steel, ink (1 oz. vial), inkpen, hooded lantern, flask of oil, trail ration, signal whistle, full waterskin, and a map case with 5 sheets of parchment. Belt pouch containing 6gp, 3sp, 7cp. Total weight carried is 42lb.[/sblock]


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 12, 2005)

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> Updated my original post as well (#10) to remove alignment inconsistencies and shift backstory a little to reflect new deity.
> 
> [Embarrased] I still can't believe I made such a basic error. And then tried to defend it.  I'd hang my head in shame, go back, and delete all my posts if I could, except that I'd really like to play...[/Embarrased]
> 
> R E




Nah, you're being way too hard on yourself.  We've all made mistakes like that.

I like this community of PBPers because most seem willing to help you corrrect mistakes without being judgmental.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 12, 2005)

Speaking of these alignment issues, I was thinking my character's personality might be better suited as a CG Paladin of Freedom variant from Unearthed Arcana, if that is allowed.  If not I'm fine with the standard LG.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 12, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Speaking of these alignment issues, I was thinking my character's personality might be better suited as a CG Paladin of Freedom variant from Unearthed Arcana, if that is allowed. If not I'm fine with the standard LG.




Sure, I would allow that.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 12, 2005)

I've updated post #3 once more, with a new section, Places of Interest.

Come check it out to learn more about The Emporium, Lazare's House, and The Feral Dog.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 13, 2005)

how do you make the spoilers?


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 13, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> how do you make the spoilers?




Wrap [sblock] tags around your message.

Start with [sblock]..........


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 13, 2005)

....and end with [/sblock]


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 13, 2005)

More locations have now been detailed under post #3.

The Church of St. Cuthbert, Tidwoad's, Sheriff's Office, and General Store.

Check it out!


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jun 13, 2005)

I may be jumping the gun a bit, and if so I apologize, but is there a significant dwarven population in Diamond Lake?  If so, a church of Moradin?  

I didn't see one listed in the places of interest, but hey, a dwarf can hope, right?

Also, are we doing a 32-pt buy with base 8 as in the DMG pg 169?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2005)

I would at least expect some dwarves in a miners town. 

In the (City of) Greyhawk region, which I suppose Diamond Lake falls under, the dwarven population is given with only 2% (79% are human (mostly Oeridians and Suel), 9% lightfoot halfling, 5% gnome, 3% sylvan elves (those would probably be lower in Diamond Lake), 2% dwarves (some more would make sense to me), 1% half-elves, 1% half-orcs (I would also expect some more of the latter two here)).

After looking at the demographics in the LGG, I noticed that my choices seem rather fitting for th general region...

Oeridian human are one of the most common race, Neutral alignment is the average alignment and Fharlanghn is among the commonly worshipped deities. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 13, 2005)

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> I may be jumping the gun a bit, and if so I apologize, but is there a significant dwarven population in Diamond Lake? If so, a church of Moradin?
> 
> I didn't see one listed in the places of interest, but hey, a dwarf can hope, right?
> 
> Also, are we doing a 32-pt buy with base 8 as in the DMG pg 169?




Actually, the dwarven population in Diamond Lake is very small. There are no dwarves who call Diamond Lake home, although a few live there. Most are associated in some way with the Greysmere Covenant (a consortium of three prominent representatives of the dwarven stronghold of Greysmere, many days to the south across the treacherous Mistmarsh). Greysmere imports some of the raw iron ore unearthed by local humans, as it bears a color prized by the most skilled artisans and metalworkers of the dwarven clans. The councilor's busy work requires a cadre of assistants and underlings (guards, negotiators, laborers, even *ahem* spiritual advisors).  There is no formalized temple to Moradin in the town, however.

Also, one of the mine managers, Ragnolin Dourstone, is a dwarf. He left his clan home in the halls of Greysmere about 50 years ago, after the accidental cave-in of part of his family's mines. He seems to be one of Diamond Lake's more responsible mine managers, having established several mining operations in the area, the most lucrative being in Diamond Lake.

Finally, yes, you are correct about how ability scores will be generated. 32 point buy with base 8.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2005)

Are the above-listed demographics from the City of Greyhawk roughly correct for Diamond Lake and/or the surrounding region?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I would at least expect some dwarves in a miners town.
> 
> In the (City of) Greyhawk region, which I suppose Diamond Lake falls under, the dwarven population is given with only 2% (79% are human (mostly Oeridians and Suel), 9% lightfoot halfling, 5% gnome, 3% sylvan elves (those would probably be lower in Diamond Lake), 2% dwarves (some more would make sense to me), 1% half-elves, 1% half-orcs (I would also expect some more of the latter two here)).
> 
> ...




Diamond Lake's racial spread is different from the region on the whole, with dwarves and elves particularly under-represented.  The info given in the town's stat block is 96% human, 2% halfling, 1% gnome, 1% other.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2005)

I see. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2005)

I have collected the current proposed characters below with link to the post containing the character concept. Almost More than twice the number you are looking for by now. Any chance you will announce the party soon? 

Applicants so far (in alphabetical order):

#29 Aeson - Kimrea, male Human Rogue
#72 DM_Fiery_Fist - Lucan, male Human Wilder
#50 IcyCool - Simon Gray, male Human Warlock -> Mindbender
#06 ikazuchi - Kinrick Thuls, male Human Fighter
#30 Insight - Kath Tathgor, male Half-Orc Barbarian -> Ranger/Barbarian/Half-Orc Paragon/Frenzied Berserker
#76 James Heard - Maux, female Human Fighter or Paladin or Wizard
#74 jeremy_dnd - Kenneth O’Drinnan, male Gnome Bard
#24 Ketjak - <no name yet>, female Human or Halfling Druid -> good or evil path
#32 Mista Collins - Owen, male Human Rogue -> Nightsong Infiltrator
#10 Raging Epistaxis - Whurhak Azten, male Dwarven Cleric of Moradin -> Dwarven Defender
#11 silentspace - Majakilar, male Human Paragon -> Paladin of Freedom/Sorcerer/Spellsword/Eldritch Knight
#02 Thanee - Alexi, female Human Paragon -> Warmage (Arcane Disciple of Fharlanghn)
#49 Voadam - Gregor Hanville, male Giant -> some martial profession

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info - it'll help me fill in the details a bit more.  I figured there would be a less than expected representation of dwarves, given the conditions of the town and despite it being a 'mining' town.  And I didn't really expect a full temple without a large-ish dwarven population.  Maybe that should be a project/goal of Azten - to set up a shrine to Moradin...

It makes sense that what few dwarves there were would be in positions somewhat above the average slave due to their reputation and skill at mining and similar excavations.

Hmm.

I'll try to update Azten later tonight after work.

R E


----------



## Voadam (Jun 13, 2005)

Race/Class/Appearance/Persona, that kind of thing

Gregor Hanville

Race, a man cursed with gigantism, he is actually subtype giant and race giant

Class giant racial level

Gregor is a large man standing well over seven feet tall. He has long brown shaggy hair and a thick beard. A mountain of a young man, his great physique has seen hard use in the mines and he would like to see a new life.

Rumors say that when Gregor's mother was pregnant with him she was cursed by a powerful Hexblade and she died in a difficult delivery giving birth to the large child. His father took him to Diamond Lake where they eked out a hard scrabble living though contantly beset by misfortune. The rumors say that he was born knowing the tongue of ogres and trolls though he learned common like other children did. He spent a miserable youth trying to make friends but also learning to be suspicious of the other children who would taunt him for being young and immature for his size and he soon learned to get into fights when he was challenged and his size was an advantage. Despite the miseries of his life he swore an oath on his mother's grave to stand up to evil like that of the hexblades and managed to keep his spirit open for genuine goodness. For those few who became his friends he is a jovial and steadfast companion, willing to help and protect them in the rough community of Diamond Lake.

[SBLOCK]
Gregor Hanville
Giant 1 (male medium giant) LG

Str *20* 13pts = 17 +2 racial +1 class 
Dex *12* 6pts = 14 -2 racial
Con *14* 6pts = 14
Int *10* 2pts =10
Wis *12* 3pts = 11 +1 racial
Cha *10* 2 pts = 10

AC 16 (+3 Armor, +2 shield, +1 Dex); ff 15; touch 11
hp 12
Init +1
BAB +0
Grapple +5
Attack +5 melee
F +4, R +1, W +1

Feats: Sacred Vow
Skills:
Diplomacy 4 ranks +2 racial +2 vow = +8
Sense Motive 4 ranks +1 wis +2 racial = +8

Equipment
Gauntlet, spiked 5 gp d4+5 x2
Mace Heavy 12 gp d8+5 x2
Shield Heavy Wooden 7 gp
Studded Leather 25 gp

Backpack 2 gp
Crowbar 2 gp
Hooded Lantern 7 gp
5 flasks of oil 5 sp
50 ft rope 1 gp
5 days rations 2 gp 5 sp
Holy water 25 gp
11 gp
 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## IcyCool (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, I'm interested, but I can only post during the week currently (no working PC at home).

*Simon Gray*
*Concept*: Adopted orphan who hears demonic voices and has strange abilities that keep him from fitting in.  Simon doesn't want to continue in the dead-end future of a mine worker.  He's looking for a way out, and hopefully, if he's lucky, a way to stop the voice in his head.

*Race/Class*: Warlock, shooting for Mindbender.

*Appearance*: Simon is a handsome young man, with a faint perfumed smell of cinnamon hanging about him. His black hair is cut in a short style, and piercing blue eyes seem to take in everything..

*Personality*: Every man's got his devil, or so the saying goes.  But not every man has that devil talk to him.  Simon has gotten used to tuning out the voice in his head, and when he can't tune it out, he's discovered that drinking a vial of holy water shuts it up nicely.  Slightly neurotic, but genial, Simon finds that he is quite happy getting others to do things for him.  He just seems to have that effect on people.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I have collected the current proposed characters below with link to the post containing the character concept. Almost twice the number you are looking for by now. Any chance you will announce the party soon?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Your summary is very helpful, thanks Thanee!

There are a lot of good ideas to work with here, but I want to be sure anyone sitting on the fence gets an ample opportunity to express interest. I did say I'd leave this thread open for a few days in the first post after all!

Then again, I am eager to get things going as well......so..... 

*Attention Fence-Sitters/Procrastinators. Your window of opportunity is closing rapidly. Please get your ideas sent in within 24 hours of this post if you want to be considered for this game.*

Fair enough?


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey!  Not so much a _Procrastinator_ as a _"Character Concept Refiner"_, as I prefer to think of it.   

Still trying to decide between a righteous bard, a blind monk and a storm mage.  I'll have it up within your time frame . . .


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2005)

Heh. The thread really is up for a shorter time than it seems. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 14, 2005)

The Places of Interest portion of post #3 has been updated with The Hungry Gar, Jalek's Flophouse, Smenk Residence, Deepspike Mine, and The Garrison all being posted.

It's good stuff, check it out.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 14, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Hey! Not so much a _Procrastinator_ as a _"Character Concept Refiner"_, as I prefer to think of it.
> 
> Still trying to decide between a righteous bard, a blind monk and a storm mage. I'll have it up within your time frame . . .




Just knowing that you're interested is enough, Jeremy. I'll wait for your character before making the picks.

btw, you could submit more than one of your ideas if you like (this goes for everyone else as well).


----------



## silentspace (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanee, thanks for putting Majakilar down as a paladin of freedom before I even got a chance to update my post   

I made minor updates just now, switching paladin to paladin of freedom, and heironeous to Ehlonna.  Cheers!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 14, 2005)

I'll be interested to read how the other Age of Worms adventure paths turn out (don't PCs do the darndest things?).  We got our Eberron Age of Worms game started last week and I've been enjoying it so far.  Have fun!


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 14, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> I'll be interested to read how the other Age of Worms adventure paths turn out (don't PCs do the darndest things?). We got our Eberron Age of Worms game started last week and I've been enjoying it so far. Have fun!




Thanks!  I've been enjoying following the games you DM as well!


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2005)

Instead of Frenzied Berserker and the whole ranger thing, Kath might instead do some Sorcerer and eventually Rage Mage and maybe even some Dragon Disciple, if possible.  Just thought that might be an interesting way to go.  How many of you have seen Half-Orc Sorcerers in your games?


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> How many of you have seen Half-Orc Sorcerers in your games?




I had a half fiendish full orc straight sorcerer 15 as a BBEG NPC in my game.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 14, 2005)

Post #3 has been updated once more, with an update to the Smenk Residence, and the following new locations detailed...The Chapel of Heironeous, Lakeside Stables, The Midnight Salute, and The Spinning Giant.

Enjoy!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 14, 2005)

Keep the updates coming. It helps me pass the time as I wait to see if I am drafted for the campaign  .


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jun 14, 2005)

*Alt Character concept (bare bones)*

I've updated my first post with a (fairly) final draft of Azten. 

 Also, here is a potential backup character, obviously not well fleshed out.

*<name>
Male Human Fighter 1 * 
*Progression:* may eventually multiclass to Fight/Sorc

*Concept:* I've always been intrigued with the idea of the Arcane Archer, but not with some of the abilities granted/details of it's implementation. Besides, most of the population this character comes from is Human, and AA are Half-Elf/Elf only.

* Personality: * Neither particularly Good nor Evil, he tends to act in whatever way will benefit him long-term while not purposely causing harm to others.  His primary interest is his well-being, but he is not so calloused or indifferent that he does not see what is happening to others around him.  
  Outgoing but not really charming, he has many acquaintances but few true friends.  He is of average strength, but is very quick with his hands.  He took well to his early experimentation with the bow, and has relied on his skill to earn his bread and scrabble a bit of extra cash together.

*Background: *Raised in Diamond Lake (DL), wanted to find some way, any way, to avoid death in the tombs like had claimed his father and brother.  Found a way in skill with the bow.  Mercenary/guard work is easy to find, and pays relatively well for DL.
  He is somewhat bothered by how things are declining in DL, but hey, he almost has enough saved up to leave for good.  Gotta look out for number 1 first: standing up for others is a good way to get your head in the line of fire.  Another couple of jobs should do the trick - He's outta here.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 15, 2005)

I've updated post #3 yet again, with The Captain's Blade, Venelle's, Allustan's Residence, Tilgast Residence, and Old Piers getting the attention today.

Also, I should note that tomorrow night will mark the period of four days from the initial announcement of this game's beginnings.  At that time, I will announce my party selections.  So, if anybody still has anything to post (*cough* jeremy dnd?) please make sure to get it posted by then.

Thanks!


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 15, 2005)

Somewhat off-topic, but useful for PBP gaming...

Does anyone know how to cut and paste pictures or text from a .pdf document and convert to different file formats (.jpg, .txt, etc.)?

Any help at all would be appreciated by your technically deficient DM.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 15, 2005)

If you're looking for these, look no further.

PLAYERS, NO PEEKING!!! MAJOR SPOILER ALERT!!!!

[SBLOCK]Just click here and you might find some of what you're looking for.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DM_Fiery_Fist (Jun 15, 2005)

Is there still time for me to join in?  I'm afraid that I just now stumbled upon this thread, so my character concept is very bare-bones, but I will endeavor to give quite a bit more detail if there's still an opening.

I'm interested in playing a wilder from the Expanded Psionics Handbook.  I'm afraid that most of my experience has been with the Forgotten Realms, so I'm very unused to Greyhawk...are there any regional variants for humans that I need to know about?

Otherwise, let me know if there's still time to join, and I'll see if I can get a character sheet submitted.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 15, 2005)

Wow, B.O., thanks so much for generously sharing the fruits of your labor!


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 15, 2005)

DM_Fiery_Fist said:
			
		

> Is there still time for me to join in? I'm afraid that I just now stumbled upon this thread, so my character concept is very bare-bones, but I will endeavor to give quite a bit more detail if there's still an opening.
> 
> I'm interested in playing a wilder from the Expanded Psionics Handbook. I'm afraid that most of my experience has been with the Forgotten Realms, so I'm very unused to Greyhawk...are there any regional variants for humans that I need to know about?
> 
> Otherwise, let me know if there's still time to join, and I'll see if I can get a character sheet submitted.




As stated above (post #65), it is not quite too late.  Read the introductory posts carefully for what I'm looking for at this time (a full character sheet is not necessary).

There are no regional human variants in this game, so don't worry about that.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 15, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> Wow, B.O., thanks so much for generously sharing the fruits of your labor!



You're welcome, although the files are pretty compressed and therefore not the greatest of quality.  I like to keep things small.


----------



## DM_Fiery_Fist (Jun 15, 2005)

Lucan
Male Human Wilder
Chaotic Neutral

Concept:  Lucan is a troubled youth who is eager to leave the memories of Diamond Lake.  He is a disturbed individual; he often struggles to overcome his emotions of intense hatred and fury.  He despises the Church of St. Cuthbert above all else.  It would be good if his parents were members of the church – he rebels against the tenets of their faith; indeed, he rebels against the notion of faith.  He firmly believes that one cannot find solace within the halls of a temple – instead, one must find it within oneself.  The problem is, he hasn’t quite figured out how to do that yet.  

Description:  Lucan possesses a surprisingly strong presence for someone of his age, and carries himself with confidence, despite his rather unkempt appearance.  He’s been in several fights throughout his life – the products of his raging emotions – including one involving a knife, which left him with a rather unsightly scar that crosses diagonally across his face.  Blond curls spill down to his shoulders.  He’s of an average build, with dusky skin.  He wears ragged clothing that often sports gaping holes in the knees. 

Future:  Lucan will probably remain as a single-class wilder, as few other classes suit him.  I would imagine that Lucan would have some interesting roleplaying encounters with any divine spellcasters in the party – he might very well change his thoughts if he were presented with someone truly respectable.  

	I’m not quite sure what the names are like in this region of Oerth, so if Lucan isn’t a good cultural name, let me know and I will switch it out.  I would like to firmly ground his family in the Diamond Lake Church of St. Cuthbert, to justify his dislike of the religion.  I left off his surname in case there was already a family that would fit.

	If there’s anything else you need or would like to see, just let me know, and I will be glad to provide it.  I hope to get a chance to join this campaign, I'm looking forward to experiencing the Age of Worms.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 15, 2005)

Is Lucan a name from literature? I have a Lucan in one of my games here. Just wondering


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 15, 2005)

_Character Updated June 21_​
*Kenneth O’Drinnan*

Neutral Good
Male Gnome Bard

Kenneth’s intellect and influence is beyond compare.  He can recite the properties of any variety of plant, the historical ramifications of any king’s reign, the origins of any spell and the exact arrangement of the numerous planes of existence.  He will kiss the hand of the princess, convince the guard to allow him access, discover the secret cache of an infamous thief, woo any woman and become the envy of all men.

Or, at least, that is what he would have you believe.

Granted, Kenneth has a keen mind and can be quite charming when he wants to be.  There have been several times where his insight has revealed to us the only escape route, or his words have inspired us with courage.  He sees himself, though, as something so much greater.  He is not destined for greatness, for he is _already_ a hero among heroes.  His name already recorded in immortal song.

He believes he knows far more than he actually does.  He thinks people listen to him far more than they actually do.  Somehow, he is never fazed, and will simply claim, “Of course, that is what I said in the first place!” or, “My, she must be quite preoccupied.”

We groan and sigh with exasperation, pleading for him to stop when he begins to offer uninvited advice, holding him back when he attempts to parlay with the ogre.  Yet we would never have gotten as far as we did in one piece if it had not been for that one well-timed quip when we found ourselves in dark times, that single bit of trivia that brought the unanswerable riddle into sudden, stark focus.

Those are not the times he remembers, inconsequential and insignificant as they are to the great epic adventures of our party and of his life.  But they are, and always will be, significant to us.
_ - A few words from a close friend in Diamond Lake._​
*Physical Description:*

Kenneth is immaculate in his appearance, sure to carry a pair of scissors, a small mirror and tooth picker at all times.  He is not vain and does not preen, but always seeks to live up to his own image.  His short, black hair he keeps well groomed and slicked back.  His goatee remains short and trimmed.  Fingernails are always cut, eyebrows plucked and breath freshened.  Kenneth favors green, from a deep jade to bright emerald, from the fashionable doublet to the concealing cloak.  He stands straight, appearing almost taller than his companions, and his voice carries farther than most men twice his height.  Kenneth knows, with his unflappable confidence, as he pulls gently at his cuffs, wipes a piece of dust from his shoulder and smoothes his vest, that when people see him, they see a hero.


*Background:*_Coming Soon!_​
*Character Sheet:*
[sblock]

Kenneth O’Drinnan

Male Gnome Bard 1
Small humanoid (3’6”, 46 lbs., 48)

Experience: 0
Challenge Rating: 1
Hit Die: 1d6 (hp 7) 
Initiative: +2
Speed: 20 ft. (4 squares)
AC: 17 (+1 size, +2 Dex, +3 studded leather, +1 buckler), touch 13, flat-footed 15
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/-3

Attacks: unarmed +2 melee (1d2+1 nonlethal/x2) or rapier +2 melee (1d4 18-20/x2) or light crossbow +3 ranged (1d6 19-20/x2).

Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Bard spells, spell-like abilities, bardic music.
Special Qualities: Gnome traits, bardic knowledge +4, low-light vision.
Saving Throws: Fortitude +1, Reflex +4, Will +5 (+2 against illusions)
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 6, Cha 16 (32-point buy)

Skill ranks (28 total, max 4/2): Diplomacy 4, Gather Information 4, Knowledge (history) 4, Knowledge (local) 4, Perform (oratory: epic) 4, Use Magic Device 4

Skills:

Diplomacy +10
Craft (Alchemy) +5
Gather Information +7
Hide +6
Knowledge (history) +7
Knowledge (local) +7
Listen +1
Perform (oratory: epic) +7
Use Magic Device +7

Feat: Skill Focus (Diplomacy)

Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Goblin

Racial traits:

+2 Constitution, -2 Strength.
Small size.
Speed 20 ft.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions.
Low-light vision.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as marital weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
+2 racial bonus on Listen checks.
+2 racial bonus on Craft (Alchemy) checks.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
Spell-like abilities: 1/day—speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute), dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation (caster level 1st; DC 13).
Automatic Languages: Common and Gnome.
Favored Class: Bard.

Bardic Music (1/day): Countersong (Su), fascinate (Sp), inspire courage +1 (Su).

Spells Known (caster level 1; 2):
0—_detect magic_, _mending_, _ghost sound_ (DC 14), _read magic_

Spell-like abilities: 1/day—_speak with animals_ (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute), _dancing lights_, _ghost sound_ (DC 13), _prestidigitation_.  Caster level 1st.  The save DCs are Charisma based.

Possessions:

1sp, 10cp
Studded leather
Buckler
Light crossbow (20 bolts)
Masterwork bolt (1)
Rapier
Mirror, small steel
Oil (1 flask)
Sewing needle and thread
Soap
Signet ring
Traveler’s outfit
Waterskin
Whetstone

[/sblock]

I see Kenneth O’Drinnan progressing as a straight bard, but might consider a prestige class from _Complete Adventurer_ that has outlandish abilities (I don’t have the book with me, currently), such as Seeker of the Song or the Virtuoso, I believe.  I’m using “delusions of grandeur” as my basis for Kenneth, with high Intelligence and Charisma but woefully low Wisdom, but he is genuinely friendly and light-hearted.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to cut and paste pictures or text from a .pdf document and convert to different file formats (.jpg, .txt, etc.)?




Acrobat 7.0 has the Select and Snapshot tools under Tools/Basic, with those you can copy the content to the clipboard and then use them in another program (like a paint program to save the pictures or a text editor for the text).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## James Heard (Jun 15, 2005)

*Character Concept:* Mauxine Rathan watched her mother decline from a below-average scribe, to street whore, to a slow death in the mines. There's a lot of things Maux isn't sure about in life still, but staying in Diamond Lake isn't one of them. The only thing Maux hates more than Diamond Lake is the pitted, black-hearted souls that inhabit it.
*
Race/Class: *Rhennee Human, whatever the party needs really. Without knowing what the party would most need I can't pick. I'd _love_ to play the tough-as-nails paladin, but I'm not sure it would work in this adventure/group. Warlocks and rogues do not make good paladin playmates I think? Maybe a Fighter would be better, or Mauxy the Magess? I design the personalities first, the classes are always secondary.

*Appearance:* Mauxine, or Maux, is typically Rhenn, with shoulder-length curly dark hair and deep green eyes. She tends to wear her hair tied back in the Rhenn-fashion, with brightly colored scarves and ribbons, and favors off-the-shoulder blouses and dresses when she isn't wearing whatever is typical or more practical for an adventuring lass. She  might alzo tawk vit a thick Rhen ahkzent, if I can suffer through it without going into a spelling fit and make it comfortable.

*Personality:* What can you say? The girl is mean. Not evil, despicable mean and oh, she laughs at things just fine, but she's not beyond going "above and beyond" what is appropriate in resorts of violence. She doesn't have much use for other people sometimes, at least she tries to pretend she doesn't. Much of her personality revolves around her fear of not becoming just like her mother, which drives her to desperate acts of heroism and huge doses of false bravado. Still, she's a softy at heart and tends to cry uneasily at things she just _knows_ she shouldn't at - which of course just makes her more mad. Of course Mauxine sees none of these failings in herself, she's a sweet, dainty flower of feminine virtue in her own mind.

_Sorry for waiting so long to toss a concept at you._

[sblock]
Maux as Fighter
[sblock]
Maux, Female Human Ftr1: CR 1; Medium Humanoid ; HD 1d10+1(Fighter) ; hp 11; Init +7; Spd 20; AC:18 (Flatfooted:15 Touch:13); Atk +2 base melee, +4 base ranged; +5 (1d6+1, Rapier); +4 (1d8, Longbow); AL LG; SV Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0; STR 12, DEX 16, CON 12, INT 14, WIS 10, CHA 14.
Skills: Intimidate +6, Knowledge (Local) +4, Profession (Scribe) +2, Search +4, Spot +2. 

Feats: Armor Proficiency: heavy, Armor Proficiency: light, Armor Proficiency: medium, Improved Initiative, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Tower Shield Proficiency, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus: Rapier.
Possessions: 
Weapons: Rapier (20 gp); Longbow (75 gp); Arrows (50) (3 gp).
Armor: Studded leather (25 gp).
Shields: Shield, heavy wooden (7 gp).
Goods: Coin: gp (25 gp); Peasant`s outfit (x); Backpack (2 gp); Bedroll (1 sp); Parchment (sheet) (6) (12 sp); Candle (5) (5 cp); Coin: cp (5 cp); Flint and steel (1 gp); Ink (vial) (8 gp); Inkpen (1 sp); Waterskin (full) (1 gp); Coin: sp (20 sp).[/sblock]
Maux as Paladin
[sblock]Mauxine, Female Human Pal1: CR 1; Medium Humanoid ; HD 1d10+2(Paladin) ; hp 12; Init +5; Spd 20; AC:18 (Flatfooted:17 Touch:11); Atk +3 base melee, +2 base ranged; +4 (1d8+2, Longsword); AL LG; SV Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +1; STR 14, DEX 12, CON 14, INT 10, WIS 12, CHA 16.
Skills: Skills: Diplomacy +7, Knowledge (Local) +1, Profession (Scribe) +3, Sense Motive +5. 

Feats: Armor Proficiency: heavy, Armor Proficiency: light, Armor Proficiency: medium, Improved Initiative, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Weapon Focus: Longsword.
Possessions: 
Weapons: Longsword (15 gp).
Armor: Chainmail (150 gp).
Shields: Shield, heavy steel (20 gp).[/sblock]
Maux as Wizard
[sblock]Unknown, Female Human Wiz1: CR 1; Medium Humanoid ; HD 1d4+2(Wizard) ; hp 6; Init +1; Spd 30; AC:11 (Flatfooted:10 Touch:11); Atk -1 base melee, +1 base ranged; +1 (1d8, Crossbow, light); -1 (1d6-1, Quarterstaff); AL CG; SV Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +2; STR 8, DEX 12, CON 14, INT 18, WIS 10, CHA 12.
Skills: Decipher Script +8, Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Geography) +8, Knowledge (History) +8, Knowledge (Local) +8, Spellcraft +8, Spot +2. 

Feats: Reach Spell, Scribe Scroll, Still Spell.
Spells Known (Wiz 3/2): 0 -- Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Repair Minor Damage, Resistance, Touch of Fatigue; 1st -- Alarm, Chill Touch, Detect Secret Doors, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp.
Spells Prepared (Wiz 3/2): 0 - Disrupt Undead, Mending, Ray of Frost; 1st - Mage Armor, Ray of Enfeeblement.
Possessions: 
Weapons: Quarterstaff (x); Crossbow, light (35 gp); Bolts, crossbow (50) (5 gp).
Goods: Peasant`s outfit (x); Spell component pouch (5 gp); Spellbook, wizard`s (15 gp).
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## DM_Fiery_Fist (Jun 15, 2005)

It may very well be a name from literature, I'm not sure myself.  I came up with it off the top of my head, so it's probably just be a coincidence.  I googled the name and came up with a missing "Lord Lucan" who's apparently at the crux of an old murder mystery, but other than that I haven't found much else.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 15, 2005)

- Marcus Annaeus Lucanus, better known in English as Lucan was a Roman Poet and one of the outstanding figures of the Silver Latin period. He was mentioned in _De Volgari Eloquentia _(Dante's Book of Exile) by the author Dante. He was also mentioned in Dante's _Inferno. _
-Lucan is also an NPC in the second Eberron adventure.
-Valan Luca and Latelle Luca are characters in Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time.
-Luca is a location in Final Fantasy X and Final Fantasy X-2
-Lucan was an old TV series (late 70s) that was about a baby boy lost in Minnesota and raised by a she wolf until the age of ten

Those are just some sources where you might have gotten the idea that you have seen the name before somewhere.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 15, 2005)

So are entries closed and decisions forthcoming?


----------



## ikazuchi (Jun 15, 2005)

There's also King Luca from Nukees (http://www.nukees.com), an online comic strip.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 15, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> So are entries closed and decisions forthcoming?




I would be assuming so.


----------



## Ketjak (Jun 15, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> Somewhat off-topic, but useful for PBP gaming...
> 
> Does anyone know how to cut and paste pictures or text from a .pdf document and convert to different file formats (.jpg, .txt, etc.)?
> 
> Any help at all would be appreciated by your technically deficient DM.




In addition to what Thanee suggests, you can drag a PDF into Photoshop and select the page you want to extract.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 15, 2005)

Lucius is also the name of a character in The Liberation of Tenh story hour.


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 15, 2005)

And, of course, Lucca the time-travelling inventor from the SNES classic, _Chrono Trigger_.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 16, 2005)

Okay everyone, the moment of truth is at hand!

Congratulations to those who made it in, apologies to those that didn't.  It was a tough call, and a lot of it came down to party balance issues.  I also was very interested in striking a balance between experienced PBPers familiar to me from these boards, and some newcomers also (fresh blood in these parts is also a good thing).

So, with no further ado...here's our playgroup.

*Thanee* as Alexi
*Voadam* as Gregor Hanville
*silentspace* as Majakilar
*jeremy_dnd* as Kenneth O'Drinnan
*Mista Collins* as Owen
*Raging Epistaxis* as Whurhak Azten

Yep, you read that right, I chose six players.  I was having a difficult time narrowing it down to just five, so I expanded the party by one.  I hope it won't cause the game to be slowed down substantially, but on the plus side it should allow for a richer gaming experience for all.

There's a ton more to say, including details about character creation, and (perhaps more importantly) the crucial pieces of storyline that will allow us to weave a coherent background and bring us to the game's starting point.  I hope to get some more of that info out tonight (but I've got a lot of Real Life stuff going on too, so no promises).

Best of luck to all, and thanks!


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 16, 2005)

*Character Creation Rules*

We'll get the easy stuff out of the way first.  A couple of you have already statted up your PC sheet, if I recall.  Everything here should be pretty basic, but please don't hesitate to give a shout if you have any questions.

Sorry for the delay...here are the character creation rules.

1. Starting character level is 1st, with zero experience points.

2. Sources Allowed...As stated previously, anything WoTC published is fair game. Material published by other 3rd-party developers will also be fair game, but subject to approval (some that I generally trust include Malhavoc, Green Ronin, Necromancer, Goodman). In any case, please provide references for all material that comes from any source other than the three Core Rulebooks. I may ask for more specific detail if I don't have access to the WOTC rulebooks cited. If you have an idea, and are in doubt as to whether it will be permissible, just ask.

3. Ability Scores....32 point buy at first level, then modified for race.

4. Hit Points....Maximum hit die at first level, plus CON bonus.

5. Equipment and Wealth....Use average starting gold by class, per the PHB.  I'm not sure that there are rules to cover this for those starting with Racial/Paragon levels, so I'd say 100 gp for those characters is more than fair.  Remember, most of your characters will be starting out in sort of a 'down and out' phase of life, so it's important that your starting equipment and cash reflect that.  I reserve the right to ask you to adjust your character sheet in the direction of austerity even if it brings you below the gp total allowable by the rules.  But it's all in the name of a good story, so it's cool, right? 

I think that's about all I've got, but if I've forgotten something please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## DM_Fiery_Fist (Jun 16, 2005)

Best of luck with the adventure path, I'm sure it will turn out very well!

DM_Fiery_Fist


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 16, 2005)

Now comes the good stuff, where we get to see who's been paying attention to all that setting detail I've been dropping into post #3. That's right, backgrounds! I'm going to have to dictate a few elements of this shared background, but most of the detail will still be left to you, the players.

Here's the starting point. All of your backgrounds need to tie your characters together to mesh with the following premise....

_Idle chatter around the village speaks of a trio of richly dressed adventurers who frequent the taproom of the Feral Dog, Diamond Lake's most notorious tavern. The confident heroes of the Free City spoke of hard-won battles on their journey to Diamond Lake, and of their intention to explore the long-abandoned Stirgenest Cairn on the lake's distant southeastern shore. The PCs, being natives of Diamond Lake, know that the cairn is oft explored by the community's youth, who always find it completely empty of marvels and completely harmless._

_Not so another cairn within a day's ride of the village. This cairn lies near an iron mine that went dry about 50 years ago. The mine's charter lapsed when its manager died a few years later. Situated in a sort of no-man's land, the cairn was all but forgotten, its yawning entrance overgrown with weeds and choked with debris. Rediscovered by a curious teenager a decade ago, the cairn has since been a sort of community secret held by Diamond Lake's youth, who dare each other to disappear into its cyclopean entrance to prove their bravery. Occasionally, when the wind is just right, haunting, almost magical tones emerge from the depths of the forlorn tomb. Those who know of its location call it the Whispering Cairn._

_If adventurers from the Free City expect to discover hidden passages and riches within the Stirgenest Cairn, it stands to reason that the Whispering Cairn might also hold a genuine opportunity for profit. In the rough-and-tumble mining village of Diamond Lake, where desperate folk slave in dank tunnels to profit wealthy masters, an opportunity for profit is an opportunity to escape._

So, we need to know the following...

1. Where and when did one of the PCs overhear the Free City adventurers bragging of their intentions to loot a cairn and thus gain inspiration to do the same? (The obvious answer is the Feral Dog, but it's not the only possibility). This PC is the instigator of the party's formation.

2. How did one of the PCs discover the existence of the Whispering Cairn? (Could be through a connection with an adventurous teenager in Diamond Lake who has seen the Cairn. Or, it could be through a contact in the office of the Chief Cartographer in the garrison, who has access to an old map). I think it would be best if this PC is not the same as the instigator (above) but the two should know one another, and thus be co-conspirators.

3. How do the remaining four PCs get brought on board? It's not necessary that everyone know everyone else from the start, but the instigator and Cairn-finder should know one or two others, who can then bring one or two others on board, etc. This could be in the interest of safety in numbers, the desire for a specific skillset (clerical, trapfinding...), or someone could even be an annoying tagalong.

4. What are the specific motivations for each character that would cause him/her to undertake this potentially dangerous quest? The easy answer is to find some cash and get the heck out of town, but anything more unique or compelling for your individual PC would be a plus.

5. The initial meeting of the group will take place in an abandoned mine overseer's office about an hour outside of town. This office is about 10 minutes west of the entrance to the Whispering Cairn, so one of the PCs (perhaps the Cairn-finder?) should have knowledge (or make discovery) of this office, and suggest it as the meeting place where the PCs assemble. The first IC post will take place here. This hideout also makes for a nice "home base" for the exploration of the cairn.

Please incorporate as much detail as seems appropriate in crafting your character's story. It's not likely that your PC will personally know every bit of detail about Diamond Lake (from post #3), but as natives to the village, much will be generally known. Let's all work to try to make the characters really feel like they call Diamond Lake home.

I've said enough, it's time for you guys to start pitching ideas. I'll be here to guide you. Thanks!


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jun 16, 2005)

Woot!   Thanks! 

I'll start things off by adding to your summary of who we are with what our characters are - may be helpful, and requires no real thought on my part   Besides, it'll help me firm up an impression of the party.

[Size=+1]Current June 15, 2005[/Size]
*Alexi *    female Human Paragon (->Warmage)  _[size=-2]Thanee[/size]_
*Gregor Hanville *    male Giant (-> martial ?)      _[size=-2]Voadam[/size]_
*Majakilar*  male Human Paragon  (->Paladin of Freedom) _[size=-2]silentspace[/size]_
*Kenneth O'Drinnan*    male Gnome Bard     _[size=-2]jeremy_dnd[/size]_
*Owen*     male Human Rogue    _[size=-2]Mista Collins[/size]_
*Whurhak Azten*     male Dwarf Cleric of Moradin     _[size=-2]Raging Epistaxis[/size]_


R E


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 16, 2005)

Looks like a good bunch of characters and players. I am really looking forward to this. Now let me ponder...

I think Owen would have a good chance of discovering the Whispering Cairn.

...due to a very harmless prank going wrong, the merchant didn't seem very happy and neither did the thugs protecting his goods. How was Owen suppose to know the merchant was allergic to flour? Owen needed to get out of town tonight! He wasn't going to stay in Jalek's flophouse another night after what happened last night. Owen seems to be down on his luck the past few nights. Talking with Cathen, an older teenager he has known for a few years, he mentioned Owen should try and sleep in the Cairn in the middle of nowhere. Being in a heap of trouble lately, he thought he might as well give it a try. He has heard rumors of some of the other kids being scared. He had nothing to prove, he just wanted a sheltered place to sleep that was in town for the night. Taking his stuff, he found the entrance to this Cairn and had a hard time believing it to be scary. As he went to walk inside, the wind picked up and he heard something come from the depths. Not wanting to deal with whatever it was he heard, he decided to instead stay at the abandoned overseer's office he has slept in a few years back and just tell Cathen he was too tired to walk any further to the Cairn.

That is just an idea, Owen could easily be a teenager some of you know that has a tendency to lay low and has the skills on the shadier side (he is a good person, honestly). Lets shoot some ideas off of each other. I just need to come up with some good reason for Owen to want to go into this creepy place now.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2005)

Thank you! 


Some comments that come to mind...

As for the gold, I would have figured the same starting gold as for the main class we plan to take up, which in my case is Warmage and has no values given either, tho, they could be figured out of the starting package... I'd just have said "as bard", because it's the most similar (spellcaster with light armor use mainly), which incidentally gives an average of 100 gp, so that seems right on in my case. 

I suppose, Alexi could have stolen some kind of bauble (a jewel or gem) from a potential customer on its way to Tidwoad's, which will take up a good portion of her worth in equipment, and which she has hidden from almost anyone ('cept good friends), so it does not get taken away.

I havn't yet chosen a weapon for Alexi to have trained in (she has one martial weapon proficiency from her class), but I thought a bow of sorts (probably short bow) would make sense for her (to explain the Point Blank Shot feat ), so she obviously would have been to Venelle's every now and then to check out the weapons there and maybe even learn a bit about their use.

Her Holy Symbol, she will probably have fetched from a traveling priest of Fharlanghn, after which she started to pray to the god of roads (first to apologize for stealing from one of his followers , but later, when she was sure he wasn't angry with her anymore, she started to ask for guidance).

Last but not least, while she probably doesn't have a real job, she could help out in some sort of gambling den (skills are not quite finished, maybe I will be picking up some ranks in Profession (gambling) so that would make sense then) to earn some coins, but not the classy Lazare's, where she doesn't fit in well enough.



			
				Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> So, we need to know the following...
> 
> 1. Where and when did one of the PCs overhear the Free City adventurers bragging of their intentions to loot a cairn and thus gain inspiration to do the same? (The obvious answer is the Feral Dog, but it's not the only possibility). This PC is the instigator of the party's formation.




This sounds quite fitting to Alexi, especially since it will grant an opportunity to get out and travel (not overly far, but it's a start ), which is right now her greatest desire.



> 3. How do the remaining four PCs get brought on board? It's not necessary that everyone know everyone else from the start, but the instigator and Cairn-finder should know one or two others, who can then bring one or two others on board, etc. This could be in the interest of safety in numbers, the desire for a specific skillset (clerical, trapfinding...), or someone could even be an annoying tagalong.




When the first characters were written up here, I figured, that Alexi might be in good standing with a more martial character (i.e. Voadam's giant comes to mind), because she probably could have needed a protector once or twice in the past. Unlike many others, she didn't tease him as she doesn't have any prejudices towards his size. Likewise, she could have helped him in a situation, where brawns weren't so helpful.



> 4. What are the specific motivations for each character that would cause him/her to undertake this potentially dangerous quest? The easy answer is to find some cash and get the heck out of town, but anything more unique or compelling for your individual PC would be a plus.




To boldy go where noone has gone before! 

The idea seems to Alexi like a blessing sent from Fharlanghn himself, the promise of travel and adventure, and getting the heck out of Diamond Lake... her prayers have been heard and now the time has come to take action!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 16, 2005)

We've got some good ideas so far, exactly along the lines of what I was hoping for!  Please keep 'em coming!


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm happy to have Gregor and Alexi be friends. Once that relationship was established Gregor would be willing to instantly jump in to help his friend if she ever needed him.

The dancing giant place sounds like somewhere Gregor would have liked with its clientelle and attitude, until he found out the story of the imbecilic spinning giantess. Then he would have no interest in going there and rumors might have even arose that he was her son and similarly an imbecile, a taunt that he would not respond well to.

Btw, I like the red death reference, I used that plague from the Fate of Istus module in an old greyhawk campaign.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2005)

I have a couple ideas on how to take Gregor.

1 straight man with a giant curse, a neutral figure who eventually takes up fighter. Keeps the concept as an everyday guy with a brutish curse. Rlies heavily on his strength and bashing things.

2 giant eventually going to monk as the martial class. Size large works well with monk abilities (damage increases, grappling, combat reflexes, and tripping all synergize well). I could either describe all the monk abilities as mostly a brawler path or have him formally take to a full monk flavored path. by the rules he would have to be lawful then.

3 book of exalted deeds vow of poverty combined with monk after giant. The curse thing got me thinking that the hexblade's curse could also include destitution which drove his father to his life at Diamond Lake. Would require approval of exalted stuff from BoED, I'd want to know how you would run exalted requirements (If you are cool with me being just a good guy hero from a hard scrabble background then cool, if super paladin code like restrictions then not something I'd be interested in). Would require Gregor to be Lawful Good and have the soul of a hero.

Feat progression question.

If exalted deeds is out and I go the giant monk route, if I started with improved unarmed strike at 1st and improved grapple at 3rd, and then took monk afterwards where I get these as bonus feats would they be wasted or would you grant me new feat choices. Taking these sort of sets up the character to the path of monk and would be appropriate but I would not take them if they are going to be just wasted feat slots when I get them as bonus feats at 4th level.

Similar question, do you use the common house rule changing dodge to be a flat +1 dodge bonus for ease of game play? It eliminates declaring who I assign that bonus to each combat and tracking slightly different ACs when multiple opponents attack.

In any case, 100 gp or zero with just a set of miner's clothes would both be fine for Gregor to start out with, although zero sounds more likely from the story background. If zero I see him then picking up a great club and being ready to join the exploration when asked by Alexi.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 16, 2005)

Now that the starting gold information is taking care of, I will be updating his equipment. Owen's collection of stuff could have easily come from the "Nails Economy". For those who don't know what the "Nails Economy" is, it means that whatever isn't nailed down is mine and anything that can be pried loose is not nailed down.  Some of his stuff could even be stuff he has made himself (as he is very resourceful and has the Jack of All Trades feat, letting him use the Craft Skills untrained). You said that all WotC published products are fair game. Does that mean I can use the d20 Modern Weapons Locker book? Actually a lot of my equipment will be coming from the Arms and Equipment Guide as they have some nice stuff for roguish type characters.

Owen would probably know Alexi to some extent as they have very similar backgrounds (no one to turn to type backgrounds) and very similar lifestyles at the moment (take what is needed to survive....plus a little extra). Maybe they have watched each others back on more than one occasion (like stole some food for each other type stuff). 

Owen, being the prankster he is, could have fallen on Gregor's bad side but in turn made it up to him (because the last thing Owen wanted was this mammoth of a man to crush his skull  ). He could have made it up by causing some public embarrassment to those who tease him or pick on him. Actually, come to think of it, it is more likely Owen knows Gegor through connection with Alexi.

Owen could have possibly used Azten's healing services on more than one occasion. Maybe Azten saw the 16-year-old boy beaten by the thugs that he stole the daggers from and decided to help heal him. Raging Epistaxis, what do you think about this?

So it is quite possible that Alexi could have heard about the looting of the Cairn and confronted Owen about her wonderful idea. And then Owen would have informed her of what he knew about the Whispering Cairn and the abandoned overseer's office. But since Owen is frightened about the cairn and worried of getting hurt, he tries to employee the services of Azten, who is a great man for helping him out. If anyone deserves some of the wealth from this cairn in order to help get out of Diamond Lake (or to help the citizens), it is Azten for his gracious and sterling personal worth and character.

...just some ideas thrown out on the table.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jun 16, 2005)

Heh.   I was thinking the same sorts of things this morning while I was working.  

holy symbol = small rock hammer that I use artistically as well as clerically

The most likely way I would know other PCs if they have ever worked in the mines (especially for Ragnolin) and/or needed healing.  I've only recently acquired clerical healing powers, but my skill in nonmagical healing is probably better than most in this environment.

As a dwarf, I'd probably not be too friendly to Gregor initially, but if he has a good heart then I would warm up some (unfriendly -> indifferent-> ?)

I would certainly have helped and healed a young lad who I found being beaten up by a couple of toughs, but more likely if I hadn't seen him steal from them first... 

As for why would I be willing to help explore a (hopefully) unplundered tomb, I am looking for a good place to set up a shrine to Moradin, and besides, there might be dwarven artifacts.

Will edit this later and add a lot - gotta go now

R E


----------



## silentspace (Jun 16, 2005)

Woot!

Just some random thoughts we might use...

Alexi (Thanee) and Owen (Mista Collins) both survive on the streets, by their wits. Surely they know each other, and perhaps be good friends or even partners.
Kenneth O'Drinnan (jeremy_dnd) I assume works as a performer in the taverns.
Majakilar (silentspace) and Gregor (Voadam) work in the mines and are friends, perhaps even best friends, in the same work team.
Whurzak Azten (Raging Epistaxis) is a healer for the mines, and is surely well-known and respected by the miners, including Majakilar and Gregor.

Like Thanee said, it makes sense for Alexi to befriend Voadam for some backup muscle, that friendship could bring in Owen and Majakilar together as well.

It makes sense for Kenneth to know about the trio of adventurers, and about both Cairns (though others could also know about them, of course). As a performer in a small town, we all must know Kenneth, he's probably the most knowledgeable and well-connected. While the roguish types know the streets, and the miners know the mines, Kenneth probably knows a little about every aspect of the town, even performing in the more expensive establishments, and is in a position to hear lots of rumors and gossip. From a meta-game point of view, it could be Kenneth who 'selects' the party in the same way that Krauss von Espy did.  

Or instead of the 'selection' process, they could all simply be friends, that gather together in the evenings after Kenneth's performances.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 16, 2005)

We have quite a few high-Charisma types too... Kenneth, Owen, Alexi, and Majakilar. We're gonna be the 'in' crowd for sure


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jun 16, 2005)

I think the bard is in arguably the best position to know most of us individually.  So if Kenneth is to be the common thread amongst all our characters, then we need to come up with some way to have met him in the past, or now for the first time.

• As a healer, Azten has a good reason to be passingly familiar with those who work in the Emporium, Midnight Salute, and Lazare's house, if not actually a customer himself.  
• He would probably stop by the Captain's Blade from time to time to purvey the wares, and everyone goes the the General Store sooner or later...
• Tilwoad's shop would be of interest  - window shopping mostly, though.
• Unless the Hungry Gar has something approximating dwarven ethinic foods, I doubt he'd go there often.
• Historically, he's more likely to be on good terms with the Cuthbertites than the Heironeans, but with the ascendance of Jierian Wierus he'd be making the trek to the Garrison if he had need for consultation with other (good) religious folk.
•The Feral Dog might be a place to toss down an ale with mining buddies, but when the dogs are brought out to fight he'd find an excuse to be elsewhere.  
• The Spinning Giant would probably be more to his taste - and poking fun at a fictional giant with other dwarves is a guaranteed good time, right?  Given the prominence of the stage and entertainment at the Spinning Giant, I'd say that's where Kenneth would have met Azten.

So, Azten knows:
Kenneth as a performer
Owen as a kid seen around town and helped a few times
Alexi ? introduced through Owen ?
Gregor -? introduced through Alexi, Majakilar ?
Majakilar - healed?  drinking aquaintance? friend of Gregor?

Any other thoughts?



			
				Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> 4. What are the specific motivations for each character that would cause him/her to undertake this potentially dangerous quest?



Azten, more than most (I suspect) would be willing to undertake a mission simply for the good of DLake.  'Settling' the town down a bit would only serve to help the dwarves business interests, and diminishing the influence of the auto-flagellating whack-jobs should help decrease skepticism about other religions.  



			
				Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> 5. The initial meeting of the group will take place in an abandoned mine overseer's office about an hour outside of town.



If Kenneth or Owen approach him about exploring a relatively unspoiled cairn, Azten's curiosity would be piqued enough to go.



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> We have quite a few high-Charisma types too... Kenneth, Owen, Alexi, and Majakilar. We're gonna be the 'in' crowd for sure



 Oh!  Oooh!  Oooooh!  Can I have the coveted position of 'annoying tagalong' to the 'In Crowd'?!!?!  

BTW, I'm creating an alt for this PbP campaign - Azten. Soon as I get the custom avatar satisfactory I'll start posting here under that ID.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 17, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I have a couple ideas on how to take Gregor.
> 
> 1 straight man with a giant curse, a neutral figure who eventually takes up fighter. Keeps the concept as an everyday guy with a brutish curse. Rlies heavily on his strength and bashing things.
> 
> ...




I don't have a problem with using the Book of Exalted Deeds, and I'm not ultra restrictive about how you'd need to role-play Gregor to gain the mentioned feats.  So, this should be a good option for you.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Feat progression question.
> 
> If exalted deeds is out and I go the giant monk route, if I started with improved unarmed strike at 1st and improved grapple at 3rd, and then took monk afterwards where I get these as bonus feats would they be wasted or would you grant me new feat choices. Taking these sort of sets up the character to the path of monk and would be appropriate but I would not take them if they are going to be just wasted feat slots when I get them as bonus feats at 4th level.




I'm afraid the feats in question would be wasted, sadly, if you had already chosen them previously.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Similar question, do you use the common house rule changing dodge to be a flat +1 dodge bonus for ease of game play? It eliminates declaring who I assign that bonus to each combat and tracking slightly different ACs when multiple opponents attack.




Yes, it gets too cumbersome to have to declare Dodge bonuses.  I will likely do the same if you face enemies with the Dodge feat.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> In any case, 100 gp or zero with just a set of miner's clothes would both be fine for Gregor to start out with, although zero sounds more likely from the story background. If zero I see him then picking up a great club and being ready to join the exploration when asked by Alexi.




Vow of Poverty then?


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 17, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> You said that all WotC published products are fair game. Does that mean I can use the d20 Modern Weapons Locker book?




Funny....but no.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 17, 2005)

*jeremy_dnd*, it sounds like the other players are in favor of having the well-connected bard be the nexus of relation for the party to get together.  Of the various locations where he might be a semi-regular performer, I'd say The Emporium is probably the best fit.  I'd love to hear your thoughts on this.

Meanwhile, we seem to have a lot of ideas out there.  Anybody got a definitive background for your character cooked up yet?  Or finished character sheet?

No rush, just asking.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 17, 2005)

I will soon start writing the background down (probably at the weekend), I think we have enough bits to include something about connections to some of the other characters already. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Azten (Jun 17, 2005)

Krauss, 

Do you have a preference for character sheet format, or are the stat blocks presented so far acceptable?

Do you have any preferences or conventions regarding the distinction between OOC and IC posts?  I've seen other DMs recommend different formats for one vs the other vs IC thinking or mental communications, etc.

I figured up my equipment list last night, and will tweak the background a bit and re-post.
Probably over the weekend unless I get really inspired today...


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 17, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> If exalted deeds is out and I go the giant monk route, if I started with improved unarmed strike at 1st and improved grapple at 3rd, and then took monk afterwards where I get these as bonus feats would they be wasted or would you grant me new feat choices. Taking these sort of sets up the character to the path of monk and would be appropriate but I would not take them if they are going to be just wasted feat slots when I get them as bonus feats at 4th level.




At 1st level a monk gets Improved Unarmed Strike as an automatic feat. If you would taken this prior to your first level in Monk, it would be waste. But Monks do not automatically get Improved Grapple at first level (they have the option between Improved Grapple or Stunning Fists). So you could take the feats you want before becoming a monk and then just take stunning fists when you reach your first monk level.



			
				Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, we seem to have a lot of ideas out there. Anybody got a definitive background for your character cooked up yet? Or finished character sheet?




My character information is finished and updated in post #32. If you would like it in a format other than the stat block format it is currently in, I can change that. I will have the background stuff finished sometime tonight or tomorrow and posted here as soon as possible.



			
				Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> Funny....but no.




......bummer


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 17, 2005)

Azten said:
			
		

> Krauss,
> 
> Do you have a preference for character sheet format, or are the stat blocks presented so far acceptable?
> 
> ...




I'm easy on all that stuff.  

You character sheets can be in whatever format works best for you, but it needs to be able to be transferred over to a Rogue's Gallery thread (whenever I get that up and running).  What you have so far looks fine.

As for IC and OOC posting conventions, I've seen it all.  Some like to make their characters' speech colorful, some like to express thoughts in italics...I say, do whatever you like, as long as it makes sense as others read it.

My personal tendency is to stay away from color-coding (mostly due to laziness).  Naturally, I don't post thoughts too much, as it would tend to give away the plot twists.   Quotes or italics would seem to be best.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> I don't have a problem with using the Book of Exalted Deeds, and I'm not ultra restrictive about how you'd need to role-play Gregor to gain the mentioned feats.  So, this should be a good option for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The vow of poverty path starts with sacred vow, which grants +2 on diplomacy checks.

"*I swear by the grave of my mother to stand against evil such as that of the Hexblade Arravis Tremain.*"

The poverty might even be Gregor funneling all his money to his father who is afflicted with ruination by the curse of Tremain.

Poverty starts at level three for a non human, so that will probably be about three years of play by post gaming.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 18, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> The vow of poverty path starts with sacred vow, which grants +2 on diplomacy checks.
> 
> "*I swear by the grave of my mother to stand against evil such as that of the Hexblade Arravis Tremain.*"
> 
> ...




Right, I knew that....

Actually, it's just been a while since I cracked open the Book of Exalted Deeds and looked at the Sacred Vow stuff.

Three years is indeed a long time by PBP reckoning, but you never know!


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2005)

Updated character sheet in post 49, the one Thanee linked to.

Being a hard scrabble miner, I'm going to say the heavy mace is just stats for a mace, description wise it is a hunk of metal or a mining mattock I'm improvising as a weapon.

Career path forecast 

Levels 1-3 giant growing to large. Levels 4-20 monk. Feats, sacred vow 1, vow of poverty 3, 4 monk improved unarmed strike and grapple, 5 monk combat reflexes.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 18, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Updated character sheet in post 49, the one Thanee linked to.
> 
> Being a hard scrabble miner, I'm going to say the heavy mace is just stats for a mace, description wise it is a hunk of metal or a mining mattock I'm improvising as a weapon.
> 
> ...




Gregor's gonna be a melee machine, sounds like!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2005)

Hmm... what languages might one have learned in Diamond Lake?

So far, I have Common and Giant (learned from Gregor, unless there are any objections). Two more to go... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 18, 2005)

I think it would be possible for us to have the ability to learn dwarven, due to there being a few dwarves in the area. What I think I am going to do for Owen is leave those blank and kind of have him learn languages along the way. For example, while adventuring we have to camp for a night. Before going to bed, Owen tries to strike up a conversation with Gregor, Azten or Kenneth in their native tongues (eventually learning the language). Maybe Owen will pick up a translation book or something during his adventures. But I think for right now he is only going to know Common (and have 3 slots to fill along the way).

Character background is coming along...


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hmm... what languages might one have learned in Diamond Lake?
> 
> So far, I have Common and Giant (learned from Gregor, unless there are any objections). Two more to go...
> 
> ...




Any of those native to the basic PC races are possible.  While there aren't a lot of dwarves, elves, gnomes, etc., in Diamond Lake, it is still possible that Alexi would have some exposure.

More obscure languages may also be possible, but we might have to get creative to explain how she knows them.


----------



## Azten (Jun 19, 2005)

Ok.  I believe I'm ready to go.

I've updated my character sheet post with stat blocks and made some editorial changes to the backstory.

The link to my character sheet  is in my .sig

R E


----------



## Thanee (Jun 19, 2005)

I think I'll just go with gnome and halfling then, which seem to be the most likely languages to pick up there. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello All,

Sorry it's been relatively quiet these last few days.  I've been making preparations with my family to head out of town for a little vacation.  We'll be leaving today, and returning Thursday night.  I may have some brief Internet access, but I probably won't be able to post anything substantive until Friday.  We'll get back into the swing of things when I get back.

Thanks!
Heinz


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 20, 2005)

Take your time and enjoy the vacation.


----------



## Azten (Jun 20, 2005)

Enjoy yourself.  Be safe.

We'll be fine.
.
.
.
Is he gone yet? 
.
.
.
Good!  Ransack the town (Diamond Lake) quick!  Loot all you can grab!


Oh, wait. That's not very lawful good, is it...   

R E


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 21, 2005)

No, but it is Chaotic....  

It would funny if he came back and the players took matters into their own hands and finished the campaign.


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 21, 2005)

Sorry guys, been moving this past weekend.  I haven't even read your above posts, yet.     Reading now, however, and get everything finalized and posted.

Just wanted to let you know I was still alive.  Sorry, again!

Jeremy


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 21, 2005)

I have a question I've been meaning to ask, *Krauss von Espy* -

I would like to have Kenneth be . . . extremely unwise.  Considering you requested 32-point buy, would it be possible to have his Wis less than 8, and distribute those points with the rest of his abilities on a one-for-one basis?  If not, I will go ahead and just take the penalty.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2005)

The delays aren't unwelcome, as I'm going slow currently as well. 

I'll have everything ready by the weekend, I hope. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 21, 2005)

. . . and regarding who knows who for the characters . . .

I do like the idea of Kenneth knowing everyone, and of his "performing" at the Emporium.  Does this overall background for each of our connections sound good?

Owen and Alexi are friends and "partners-in-crime".  Owen struck up a friendship with Gregor, and introduces Alexi to him.  After a scuffle, Azten healed Owen and soon became friends, as well.  Majakilar and Gregor have been co-miners for years.  Both know Azten, and at least one of them have been healed by Azten after a mining accident.  Kenneth has spoke with everyone, either in the Emporium or when he walks the streets and visits the other establishments.

Whoever mentions the cairn to him, Kenneth will adamanetly agree, then suggest and contact the other characters.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Owen struck up a friendship with Gregor, and introduces Alexi to him.




The other way around. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> The other way around.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Agreed. I've got it so that Alexi is the first of the group that Gregor knows and it is through her that he meets the others.


----------



## Azten (Jun 22, 2005)

Sounds good to me too.

R E


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay, great.  Everything else sound good/make sense?


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 22, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Agreed. I've got it so that Alexi is the first of the group that Gregor knows and it is through her that he meets the others.




Yup, Alexi knew Gregor and introduced him to me. And if I recall over heard a mention of the cairn the other adventuring group was going to explore, and mentioned it to Owen, and I know of the Whispering Cairn and the abandoned mine overseer's office. So I figure I could have informed Alexi of that part of it and she then got a hold of you about everything.

I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jun 22, 2005)

I like the point that Azten would have met Gregor before, even briefly, and have had some opportunity to get over a bit of his dwarven anti-Giant racial prejudice.  If he healed Gregor then he'd most likely have had reason to be favorable to the giant.  Perhaps Gregor was injured saving/rescuing a fellow miner at some risk to himself?

Besides - I dislike playing interPC conflict, especially when starting out. 

R E


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 22, 2005)

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> Besides - I dislike playing interPC conflict, especially when starting out.




Well, _a little_ bit of conflict is always fun.    

On that note, I would like to mention that in the upcoming campaign, I was hoping to play Kenneth a certain way, and I wanted to check with you guys first to make sure everyone would be okay with it.

Kenneth is smart and charismatic, but thinks he's smarter and more charismatic than he actually is.  He's always honest, but might exaggerate his knowledge, make wrong interpretations, and oftentimes miss the point.  He won't really _do_ anything stupid, but might say plenty of stupid things.  Feel free to roleplay groans, sighs and rolling of eyes.  

Hopefully, though, he'll contribute plenty of useful insights and have opportunities to help the party.  He might needlessly relate an epic tale about a magic item found.  But that tale might include a line or two that helps identitfy the item's properties, without Kenneth realizing it (although another character would).  Or, expounding on the fascinating properties or nuances of a puzzle, inadvertantly give a clue as to the solution.

So, now that I have imitated Kenneth in giving a longwinded explanation for a truly simple concept, if you guys don't like this idea, or get tired of my posts, please let me know and I will tone it back a bit.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2005)

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> I like the point that Azten would have met Gregor before, even briefly, and have had some opportunity to get over a bit of his dwarven anti-Giant racial prejudice.  If he healed Gregor then he'd most likely have had reason to be favorable to the giant.  Perhaps Gregor was injured saving/rescuing a fellow miner at some risk to himself?
> 
> Besides - I dislike playing interPC conflict, especially when starting out.
> 
> R E




My game plan for Gregor is a cursed misfit who is good-hearted and welcoming. Most have treated him as an outsider target to vent their frustrations on and he is wary and ready to defend himself, but anybody who treats him decently finds him friendly and a dependable companion. He would have no innate hatred of dwarves or anything like that.


----------



## Azten (Jun 22, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Well, _a little_ bit of conflict is always fun.



Agreed.



			
				jeremey_dnd said:
			
		

> Feel free to roleplay groans, sighs and rolling of eyes.



Sure.  I might throw in a 'smack upside yo head' with my holy symbol* as well, just for his own good...   

The character concept sounds ok by me. 

R E

*See custom avatar -> small stone hammer...


----------



## Azten (Jun 22, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> He would have no innate hatred of dwarves or anything like that.



Good.  

It's funny, reading through everyone's descriptions and stats last night, it occurs to me that Gregor may well end up being a bit of a 'tank' for the party.  He may want to have me riding in a backpack to apply healing as needed... 

R E


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 22, 2005)

As was mentioned earlier in the post. We have four characters with high charisma and two that don't. The two that don't is a tank of a man and the other will probably end up being the battery for the tank.



			
				jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> if you guys don't like this idea, or get tired of my posts, please let me know and I will tone it back a bit




Sounds like a fun idea. Owen will just have to put Kenneth in his place  .


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 22, 2005)

_*Azten smacks Kenneth upside the head with his holy symbol*_

Kenneth: Many thanks for getting that mosquito for me, Whurzak.  It has been quite a bother all day!


----------



## Voadam (Jun 24, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> As was mentioned earlier in the post. We have four characters with high charisma and two that don't. The two that don't is a tank of a man and the other will probably end up being the battery for the tank.




And note that the tank bruiser's not shabby with diplomacy +8. Not bad for 1st level with a 10 Charisma.

As for a tank, I'll be limited to light armor and simple weapons. But the concept is a physical combat bruiser who will wade into battle with a 20 Strength.


----------



## Azten (Jun 24, 2005)

heh. Reminds me a bit of something I read a long time ago about someone's half-orc barbarian who had two axes.  He named the larger 'Persuasion' and the smaller 'Diplomacy'.

There was more to the story, but I can't recall it at the moment.

Battery?  Maybe I should get a rectangular tower shield to strap across my back with a lightning bolt emblazoned down the center.  

Just don't go comparing me to no hyperactive pink stuffed bunny playing the cymbals... 

R E


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 24, 2005)

AZTEN said:
			
		

> Just don't go comparing me to no hyperactive pink stuffed bunny playing the cymbals...




But the bunny is so cute and cuddly.

On a side note and a little off topic... it is a bummer Detroit lost game 7 tonight :\ . But it was a great game to watch.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey everyone! I'm back!  

Had a great trip, though it's nice to be home. I think I've about caught up with all of your posts. It's nice to see you all hard at work on your characters while I was away.

First order of business, a Rogue's Gallery thread.  It'll be up very soon.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 24, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> I have a question I've been meaning to ask, *Krauss von Espy* -
> 
> I would like to have Kenneth be . . . extremely unwise. Considering you requested 32-point buy, would it be possible to have his Wis less than 8, and distribute those points with the rest of his abilities on a one-for-one basis? If not, I will go ahead and just take the penalty.




I'd rather not start monkeying with the point buy formula, frankly.  I'd advise just leaving Kenneth's WIS score as an 8.  You can feel free to role-play him as 'extremely unwise' with that score.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 24, 2005)

The Rogue's Gallery thread is ready to go.  Please post your character sheet and background there.  Once all have been submited, we should be just about ready to get rolling!  

Here's the link:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2355693#post2355693


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2005)

Alexi is up and background is like half-finished now (the missing parts are included as a summary at least). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Alexi is up and background is like half-finished now (the missing parts are included as a summary at least).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Thanee, that summary works for now.  You can go ahead and fill in more detail when you get time.

Thanee and Raging Epistaxis are ready to go!  Who's next?


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 25, 2005)

Posted Owen to the Rogue's Gallery... just have to finish two parts of his history (getting his gear and finding the cairn)


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 25, 2005)

Three down, three to go....


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 26, 2005)

Half-done.  Will finish character background tomorrow.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 26, 2005)

Two-and-a-half characters to go!

How are things coming, Voadam and silentspace?

Once all the characters are ready to go, the first turn will come out, dropping you all right at the entrance to the Whispering Cairn.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 27, 2005)

I think I'm ready.. might take a level of Dragonslayer (from Draconomicon) down the road...


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 27, 2005)

*silentspace,*

What you've posted to the RG looks good so far, but if you could, please add another paragraph of background which details Majakilar's relationship with one or more of the other PCs (essentially, the why's and wherefore's of his arrival with the others at the mine overseer's headquarters).  Thanks!


----------



## silentspace (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm gonna go along the lines of this...

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2334336&postcount=97

If there are any objections, speak now


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2005)

Posted in RG


----------



## Azten (Jun 27, 2005)

Updated background info in the RG to include more characters.

Did we ever decide where we finally got the group together at the same time, or do we meet at the cairn opening?

Last I remember reading was either at one of Kenneth's performances, or at the abandoned mine <something> shack.

R E


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2005)

@silentspace: You do know, that the Human Paragon has no Shield Proficiency, right? With the shield, you would have a -2 to all attack rolls, currently. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm actually writing up a couple of pieces involving Kenneth's befriending of each of the other characters as well as when the entire party gets together.  I should have it up, soon.  Please let me know of any changes people would like made, or would specifically like me to mention . . .

Again, I don't want to misrepresent anyone's characters in any way.  If you would rather me not have written for your character, of if you would like them to have said something else, let me know and I will edit the post.    Let me know what you think.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> @silentspace: You do know, that the Human Paragon has no Shield Proficiency, right? With the shield, you would have a -2 to all attack rolls, currently.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Didn't know that. So it looks like I'll be switching to a two-handed weapon. Maybe with reach...


----------



## Azten (Jun 28, 2005)

Just read Kenneth's background.  My part in it looks ok to me.

R E


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 28, 2005)

Turn #1....look for it tomorrow morning.  Too close to bed time now (long day....first back from vacation is always rough).

Until then....


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 28, 2005)

I know we have a few loose ends from the character sheets (jeremy's continued background - very fun reading so far, btw...silentspace's possible weapon change, etc.), but we can iron out those details as we go.  I'm ready to roll, and the first post is here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2363934#post2363934

Have a ball!  I know I will.... 

Thanks,
Krauss


----------



## Thanee (Jun 28, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Didn't know that. So it looks like I'll be switching to a two-handed weapon. Maybe with reach...




Yep, that will work.

Guisarme will be your Human Paragon Martial Weapon Proficiency then (which only matters until you pick up the first Paladin level, tho).

You also need to name one skill for Adaptive Learning.

And one question purely out of curiosity: Why Knowledge (the planes)?

You don't need it for any of the classes and it doesn't seem to come from your background either (for that Knowledge (nature) would fit well as a worshipper of Ehlonna, if you were just looking for some field of knowledge to be good at without anything specific in mind).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice background jeremy! 

Hope Kenneth did not have too much coins on him... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 28, 2005)

Marching order is fine by me.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 28, 2005)

Hope everyone likes it!  Here's the complete story.  Three separate "Meetings" pieces, as well as the "The night before" piece where we all decide to go the whispering cairn.

As always, if I misrepresented your character in any way or if you wished your character had said something different, let me know and I will change it.  I like to write, so if I got carried away, I apologize.

Let me know what you think!

Jeremy


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 28, 2005)

I think Kenneth might be better off in the middle, in terms of marching order.  His Spot isn't that great, and I wouldn't want anyone to get ambushed from the back!


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 28, 2005)

I like the background jeremy. Marching order is fine by me.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 29, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> I think Kenneth might be better off in the middle, in terms of marching order. His Spot isn't that great, and I wouldn't want anyone to get ambushed from the back!




I'm thinking of switching Kenneth and Alexi.

Okay with you, Thanee?


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 29, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Hope everyone likes it! Here's the complete story. Three separate "Meetings" pieces, as well as the "The night before" piece where we all decide to go the whispering cairn.
> 
> As always, if I misrepresented your character in any way or if you wished your character had said something different, let me know and I will change it. I like to write, so if I got carried away, I apologize.
> 
> ...




I really like the b/g, and appreciate how much time you've put in to make the party's assembly feel more natural.

Thanks!


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks, everyone.  I had a lot of fun writing it.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 29, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Thanks, everyone. I had a lot of fun writing it.




I would expect nothing less from the party bard.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 29, 2005)

great fun!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

Sure, np. As long as Alexi isn't right in the front... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jul 3, 2005)

Mista Collins,

I was just looking over Owen's character sheet a bit, and noticed something.  Shouldn't his starting hp be 6, not 8?

Thanks,
Krauss


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 3, 2005)

Did I put 8?... my bad, I'll change it

...and I don't want to know why you were looking at hit points


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

Copy & paste my sheet, I guess, and left the 8 in there. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jul 3, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Did I put 8?... my bad, I'll change it
> 
> ...and I don't want to know why you were looking at hit points




No reason whatsoever.....


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 3, 2005)

*cue evil music!*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

Aelryinth said:
			
		

> Thanee,
> 
> You have Able Learner.  If UMD is a skill on the list of any class you are in, you always pay 1 pt to up it, and your maximum ranks are Character Level +3.
> 
> ...




Adaptive Learning is a class ability of the Human Paragon, which, because of Able Learner, has no effect whatsoever, since all class skills automatically work that way, as you correctly stated, but it has to be applied to a class skill (one of the 10 chosen skills for the Human Paragon class). I just listed it for completeness sake (and picked UMD since it seems fittinig, considering Alexi has some inborn magical talent (she will become a warmage in 2nd level)).

I'm well aware, that it does nothing at all, it's a deliberate choice, but nonetheless, thanks for the help. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 4, 2005)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I will not be able to post for a few days as I will be moving to Fort Wayne, IN and won't have my internet hooked up until Saturday. So, I would like someone to run Owen while I am gone. Just keep playing him the way he has been doing things (trying to get as much info as possible). If combat occurs, he will stand back for a round or two and throw his two daggers. After that he will close in and flank with someone (probably Gregor or Majakilar) and use his rapier. He won't fear going through threaten squares (as he will tumble whenever it benefits him).

Well, I start moving in about 1 hour. Chat with you all Saturday (and looking forward to seeing what happens when I am gone).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

See ya! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jul 4, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let everyone know that I will not be able to post for a few days as I will be moving to Fort Wayne, IN and won't have my internet hooked up until Saturday. So, I would like someone to run Owen while I am gone. Just keep playing him the way he has been doing things (trying to get as much info as possible). If combat occurs, he will stand back for a round or two and throw his two daggers. After that he will close in and flank with someone (probably Gregor or Majakilar) and use his rapier. He won't fear going through threaten squares (as he will tumble whenever it benefits him).
> 
> Well, I start moving in about 1 hour. Chat with you all Saturday (and looking forward to seeing what happens when I am gone).




Good luck, I hope all goes smoothly!
-Krauss


----------



## silentspace (Jul 5, 2005)

Could Majakilar pick up Dragonslayer PrC in the future? It's from Draconomicon.  If you allow it I think it means he'll have to swap combat reflexes for dodge, if that's ok...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

Since you already have Dodge, you probably mean another feat? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jul 5, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Could Majakilar pick up Dragonslayer PrC in the future? It's from Draconomicon. If you allow it I think it means he'll have to swap combat reflexes for dodge, if that's ok...




I wouldn't have a problem with this PrC.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 5, 2005)

krauss - cool

thanee - i don't know what i was thinking :\


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey jeremy!

Inspire Courage takes a standard action, so Kenneth can't ready *and* inspire in the same round, unfortunately.



> Starting a bardic music effect is a standard action.




Bye
Thanee


----------



## hbarsquared (Jul 6, 2005)

Blast!  I thought so, but I couldn't find it in the SRD.  I reviewed just the *Inspire Courage* description, though, and only skimmed the *bardic music* section.  Grrrr.  There it is, I see it now.

Thanks!

Editing post now . . .


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2005)

Head's up.

I will be on vacation and without internet access from 7/9 to 7/17.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 10, 2005)

Krauss, here's something for you (and just you!)

[sblock]Picture of the Mad Slasher[/sblock]


----------



## hbarsquared (Jul 13, 2005)

As Azten said in the main thread . . .

Is everything okay?  What happens next?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2005)

Guess we'll have to wait until Krauss can post again. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 17, 2005)

Well I am back and have the internet set up. Now I will patiently wait the next ingame post.

BC


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 17, 2005)

Where is Krauss?  Will he be coming back?


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jul 17, 2005)

Those would be the $64,000 questions...

Inquiring minds want to know! (anxious players want to game)

R E


----------



## silentspace (Jul 17, 2005)

Sigh...


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 18, 2005)

*New beginning?*

First of all, I am stepping on your toes here, Krauss, and I apologize.

Hi folks,

This is a little strange for me to be saying this, but if you all are interested in continuing this adventure, I'd be willing to take over this game.  I like the characters, and I'm already running an Eberron version of it HERE and it would not take much effort to spread out my efforts a bit more.

How does everyone feel?  If you feel like waiting more, or just opting out, that's up to you.  Just thought I'd give you the option.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 18, 2005)

I would be interested but I'd also be willing to wait a while longer for Krauss to post one way or the other if he can continue.


----------



## hbarsquared (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm with *Voadam* on this one.  I would _definitely_ be interested in seeing this adventure continue, but I am also willing on giving Krauss just a few more days.

Glad to see you'll be willing to take up the mantle, though, *Branding Opportunity*!  If need be, I'll be there!


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jul 18, 2005)

I'd be fine with you taking over as well.  This is my first PbP experience and I'd hoped it would last a bit longer than this...      


			
				Krauss Von Espy - From "Eberron - Crypt of Crimson Stars OOC" on 7/7/05  said:
			
		

> Nothing at all....I've hit a bit of a busy patch. Hope to have your first combat turn out tonight. *Crosses fingers*



I would like to wait another week or two for Krauss to come back, as it's only been 10 days since he last posted (in another thread).  Besides, I'll be going on a week vacation starting this Friday and may have spotty (if any) internet access.

R E


----------



## Thanee (Jul 18, 2005)

Same here.

It would be great, if Krauss really cannot continue, if you would then take over, BO , but we really should give him the chance to get back.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 18, 2005)

Believe me, it is not my intention to take anything away from Krauss.  It's his game.  I don't have a lot of experience in this, and don't know how long one usually waits in these situations.  I just wanted to provide an alternate way of dealing with it, in case he doesn't come back.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm sure noone will think that of you. Nothing wrong there, that offer is actually a very nice move. 

Well, we should at least wait two or three weeks, I think.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 18, 2005)

Cool, I'll just keep on watching the this thread


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 19, 2005)

I would be all about continue this either way. This is also my first PbP, and would hate to see it end like so.

But on another note, I might be starting my own PbP sometime soon (probably set in the Eberron setting). You all are more than welcome to join if I do get this off the ground.

_*Mista Collins zips open a large bag and starts pulling out small metal poles and assembling them together. he then pulls out a large peice of nylon and threads the poles through it. As he finishes putting up the tent he unzips the front and looks at the rest of the group.*_

This tent is meant to sleep 8, feel free to join me as I camp this out.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 21, 2005)

Just wanted to let you all know that I am going to start that campaign in a week or two. More info can be found here


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the invite.

I'll have to bow out for now, but hope it goes well for you.

Andy


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi folks,

Just wanted to poke my head above the crowd and say that I'm still here 

B.O.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jul 24, 2005)

So am I.  

And willing to wait a bit more for Krauss. Thanks for sticking around, though *B O*.

R
` E


----------



## silentspace (Jul 24, 2005)

Krauss last posted on 7/5/05, almost three weeks ago.  I hope everything's ok with him.  

I'm all for continuing with Branding Opportunity.  How much more time should we give Krauss?


----------



## hbarsquared (Jul 25, 2005)

*Branding Opportunity -* At this point, I would be happy if you picked up the slack for Krauss' game.  I definitely would like to keep playing this version of Age of Worms, and I put an awful lot into that character . . .    I think we have a good group, here.

And as a once PbP DM who had let a game fall by the wayside, I can honestly say that I would have been happier to see the games picked up by someone else, rather than see it die.

I like your stuff on your Eberron version, and would be pleased if you wanted to pick this one up, too.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 26, 2005)

Whatever everyone decides Owen is ready (and so am I).


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jul 26, 2005)

I'll go with the flow as well.  We can start anytime, or wait a short while more.

But I must admit, if I weren't concerned about Krauss returning, I'd say _Bring It On_  now!



R
` E


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 27, 2005)

Well, to restate the already stated, I am ready to go.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2005)

Hmm... how about continuing, but if Krauss does come back eventually, giving him the option to take the game back over? That should be fine, or not, depending on whether BO is ok with it, that is?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hmm... how about continuing, but if Krauss does come back eventually, giving him the option to take the game back over? That should be fine, or not, depending on whether BO is ok with it, that is?



Hmm, if I'm honest I have to say this would depend on when he comes back.  If not much time goes by before he comes back, I would not have a problem about giving it up.

I think if we continue and more posts have gone by than originally were posted in the IC thread I would feel a little cheated.  At that point I would feel it was my game.

How does that sound to the rest of you?


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 27, 2005)

Anything works for me. I feel an empty void right now that was my PbP enjoyment. Both games I was in have fell apart, and this one might be rescued! Plus I really like Owen, I want to play him more.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jul 27, 2005)

I think that it's a reasonable compromise to put a time/postcount limit on handing the game back to Krauss.  I'm sure he's put a lot of work into getting things rolling, but after you've been doing it as long as he had then I think you'd have every right to continue as GM.

Assuming of course, that he's ok and will eventually resurface...  

There also is the issue of the thread's title... Can one get a thread re-titled?  I suppose a moderator would be involved somewhere down the line.

Anyway,  I'm ready* - Game On!

Azten / R E

*Well, ok, I may have intermittent internet access for the next week, so don't be alarmed if you don't hear from me.  Just play Azten as I instructed the last time I left town.  As a gamer in my RL 'group' always says: "Roll for me".


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2005)

Whoops, wrong button!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Hmm, if I'm honest I have to say this would depend on when he comes back.  If not much time goes by before he comes back, I would not have a problem about giving it up.




That was actually what I meant, if not too much time passes (I'm sure, if that happens, he would be willing to let it go and just start a new game himself, which would make the most sense, anyways then). 



> I think if we continue and more posts have gone by than originally were posted in the IC thread I would feel a little cheated.




I think that's fine. And it's good that you feel that way. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2005)

Just start a new OOC and IC thread and have links from here to there and vice versa.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Just start a new OOC and IC thread and have links from here to there and vice versa.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



That was my impulse as well.  I'll see if I can get something started this evening (EDT), although that's far from certain has I have house guests coming in tomorrow and there's lots of cleaning to be done!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 30, 2005)

Note that I've started a new OOC board for this game HERE.  Come on by and say hello!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 30, 2005)

I've posted the first round of combat against the wolves on the new IC thread HERE!

Come on in and join the fun (and help out Gregor if you can).


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 30, 2005)

Owen darts out the door so fast that you would believe he was magical... A small note is left where he once stood. _"See ya'll over there"_


----------

